# Dog-fi



## Pincher

Pincher, April 16th, 1995 - November 10th, 2009

 We need a dog photo thread.


----------



## Pangaea

We have one.


----------



## Pincher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We have one._

 

New one now.


----------



## iPoodz

First of all, awesome dog, Pincher!
 Second, great photo.
 Third, I really want a dog (Rhodesian Ridgeback or Weimaraner) now.

 That is all.


----------



## fenixdown110

I want a Welsh Corgi over here.


----------



## aj-kun

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want a Welsh Corgi over here.



_

 

EIN!


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aj-kun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EIN!_

 

haha Data dog? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 True, but that isn't my reason.


----------



## Bender Rodriguez

Exene the Rottweiler:


----------



## bigshot

Schlitzie my PomChi


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 Schlitzie my PomChi_

 

Your dog is so cool.


----------



## dj_mocok

Pincher, why your avatar looks like Edward Norton?


----------



## Joelby

American History X Norton...


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_American History X Norton..._

 

Mouth on the curb in the beginning... painful. I still cringe.


----------



## mark2410




----------



## Sorry About Your Wallet

i want one of these cute furballs.


----------



## Aevum

yes, and wait for summer,


----------



## fzman

gus, english mastiff, as adult-attached ones; puppy, the day he chose us-my avatar


----------



## dallan

"Friday" my Jack.


----------



## dallan

one more, this is today (recent)


----------



## fenixdown110

I love long haired dogs, but I dread shedding season. lol


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your dog is so cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

She's a little bigger now. Here is one from today...


----------



## fenixdown110

She's adorable.


----------



## electropop

My 13 year old. Pinchers ftw!


----------



## dj_mocok

The only thing I can't stand from dogs are cleaning the turd part. I love dogs, but that particular part makes me dogless until now.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only thing I can't stand from dogs are cleaning the turd part. I love dogs, but that particular part makes me dogless until now._

 

At least if you were to own a dog, you would be one of the respectable owners, unlike those who don't pick up after their dog and leave crap all over the place for people to step on.


----------



## DeusEx

I can feel cat-fi coming up...


----------



## Bender Rodriguez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can feel cat-fi coming up..._

 

Nah, that's just a hairball.


----------



## electropop

+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 



 Die, kitties, die!


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bender Rodriguez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nah, that's just a hairball._


----------



## jzono1

Virma and Lexi.

 German Wirehaired Pointers.

 Full of instinct, stubbornness and energy.


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only thing I can't stand from dogs are cleaning the turd part. I love dogs, but that particular part makes me dogless until now._

 

And I am dogless for exactly the same reasons.

 I refuse to follow a butt sniffer around picking up its turds,and you have to if you want your garden to be an area where you can walk in.

 Go into a lot of yards where dogs are kept and they are dirty to say the least.

 Dog owners seem to become immune to it after awhile,and just tell you to be careful where you walk when in there yards.

 I wish they would make a cheaper version of Robo Dog.


----------



## dj_mocok

I tell you if they could devise a training course that makes your dog go to toilet by itself, wiped its butt and flush the toilet, I'd pay $1000 to enroll the dog.


----------



## Pincher

Lots little dogs in this thread, cute too.

 Dogs ftw.


----------



## hockeyb213

That pic looks like your dog is blind in one eye? awww I have a Portuguese water dog who is 8 and she is the best.


----------



## Pincher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That pic looks like your dog is blind in one eye?_

 

He had only one eye for the last 18 months of his life and was blind for the last 20 months.


----------



## fenixdown110

Accident?


----------



## Pincher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Accident?_

 



 No, just old age. The Vet had a name for it, but I've forgotten what she called it. So, for 18 months I carried him around, he would walk in to everything; my fridge had nose prints all over it 6 inches from the floor.


----------



## fenixdown110

hahaha Funny, but cute.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pincher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

 *snip*

 Dogs ftw._

 

Is that a mini Pinscher? I have one with non taped ears.


----------



## Pincher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a mini Pinscher? I have one with non taped ears._

 

Yes, it is.


----------



## bigshot

My chi dog, Li'l Pal...






 Edit: 12/27 Li'l Pal passed away this week of lymphatic cancer. She was 14. I couldn't have asked for a truer friend.


----------



## Pincher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My chi dog, Li'l Pal..._

 

Cute name.


----------



## electropop

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pincher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, just old age. The Vet had a name for it, but I've forgotten what she called it. So, for 18 months I carried him around, he would walk in to everything; my fridge had nose prints all over it 6 inches from the floor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My dog, the one you see in the picture, is losing her sight as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's fairly common for miniature pinchers.. The diagnostic is "cataract".


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pincher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cute name._

 

Li'l Pal is both her name and her occupation!


----------



## Pincher

So tired!


----------



## Kernmac

.


----------



## Pincher

Kernmac, what's it like to share the furniture with your little horses?


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pincher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kernmac, what's it like to share the furniture with you little horses?




_

 

Share? More like the dogs own the furniture...
 Why they all have rashes on their noses?


----------



## Kernmac

Our dogs are part of the family, and there is nothing better than having a cuddle with a dedicated friend on or off the furniture. I am a dog trainer and alpha beast in the family (when my wife lets me), I can keep them off the furniture whem required, but that is what furniture is for, to sit on it with your family. And I have a very large house with lots of furniture, plenty for everyone/dog. They might seem like little horses, but they are really just lap dogs (50-65 lbs)

 dj mocok-They are not rashes on their noses they are calloused, bullies use their noses for everything and they inevitabily become calloused (it is the shape of their egg head). Henry (two face-brindle one side and white the other) less so, if you look in the pictures he doesn't use his as much or at least as vigourous.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kernmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but that is what furniture is for, to sit on it with your family._

 

Thank you! I could never understand why some people don't let their dogs on the furniture (all respect to those in this thread who don't though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Here's mine:






 Jackson the Chow Chow. He'll be 4 in January. He's on the smaller end of the scale for a male Chow, weighing about 60 lbs., but that's just the right size dog for me. He's all muscle, too so if he makes up his mind he wants to go somewhere (which Chows are apt to do sometimes), it can be hard to stop him!


----------



## DLeeWebb

This is Meisje, she's a German Shepard-Border Collie mix...she's a very good dog!


----------



## Pincher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kernmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Our dogs are part of the family_

 

+1


----------



## Kirosia

Iz my puppy he name divvy-cakes


----------



## Spasticteapot

Here is my sheltie, Kaylie. (Yes, she's named after the Firefly character. Yes, we misspelled her name.)


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Iz my puppy he name divvy-cakes_

 

Now that's the type of dog for me.


----------



## revolink24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DLeeWebb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is Meisje, she's a German Shepard-Border Collie mix...she's a very good dog!
_

 

Beautiful dogs, and beautiful pictures as well.

 Here's our mutt:


----------



## Pincher

I think all the dogs in the photos in this thread have it made, or should I say, have their owners warped around their preverbal finger. 

 Dog >> dog owner.


----------



## FourierMakesFunk

He's more of a classical music fan (no joke!), so Grados aren't his style... also they don't fit a pug's head well.


----------



## Raez

I have 3 dogs. 2 greyhounds, 1 poodle. I'll post pics later.


----------



## soundboy

Here's some pics of Bogi(e), our Old English Sheepdog. He's 3 1/2 years old and such a sweetie. I suspect his breeder/original owner didn't socialized him much and was basically left in the backyard with his sister. He likes his tummy rubbed and especially enjoy Chinese rice porridge.


----------



## Gitbags

Sophie the boxer 




 Josie the border collie cross

 excuse the crap quality, taken on a sony k750 a good few years back.


----------



## Pltinum

My dog just died a few days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. It was a shih-tzu. Nicest dog ever! Died way too soon, for reasons unknown. Took her to a vet, but didnt know what was wrong.


----------



## Gitbags

Really sorry to hear that Pltinum, it's never pleasant loosing a pet. How old was she?


----------



## bigshot

New puppy at my house... She is a teacup Pomeranian named Picklefritz ("Pickles" for short).


----------



## bigshot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPsfWUZQH80
 schlitzee and pickles


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FourierMakesFunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

That picture actually made me choke on my gum. Classic!


----------



## Pltinum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gitbags* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really sorry to hear that Pltinum, it's never pleasant loosing a pet. How old was she?_

 

She was about 7-8 years old.


----------



## derek800

I absolutely love dogs, I have two, my 12 year old Yorkie named Brandy and my 1 year old Yorkie/Bischon mix named Sammi (pictured as my avatar). The older one, Brandy didn't really like the puppy when we got her last year, but she has since grown on her and they play together a lot now. I really believe that getting the puppy is keeping our older dog young, the last few years she didn't really like to play very much but since getting the puppy she is a lot more active.


----------



## DarkSpoon

My boxer/lab mix, Sascha.

 a few months ago




 a few days ago after getting fixed, wearing the cone of shame.


----------



## joe

This is Roxie.










 She's my French bulldog, and is awesome.


----------



## pacmantravis

Loving dog-fi!

 Here are my two doberman's, Gotham (black boy) and Athena (red girl). Gotham is 1 and Athena is 19 months. They are best friends who have basically torn the house apart.

 Athena comes from not so great breeding, but she is a real sweetheart and loves people (as long as we let her know they are okay). Gotham comes from AKC show champion lines (all show champions on his moms and dad side) and is much more aloof when it comes to people and strangers. He is my velcro dog and would spend all of his time leaning on me if I gave him the chance.

 (sorry for all the pics, but they are our babies)


----------



## jax

Our red-nose pitbull, Cassius, in hot pursuit of his newly found girlfriend, Lucky, on the beach:






 Lucky plays hard to get:






 ...but Cassius finally wins her over with his charm:






 ...both dogs are total sweethearts, btw. Cassius is my third pitbull. The breed has a completely undeserved reputation based upon a group of the wrong kind of people choosing them as breed of the moment (before this it was Rottweillers, back when I was kid it was Dobermans). There are no bad dogs...just bad people. In between Cassius and my previous two pitbulls we had Diesel, a bullmastiff.....an absolutely extraordinary dog (they all are...Diesel was really special...a gentle giant who would make dog lovers out of people who were otherwise terrified of dogs. He was 120 lbs and the runt of his litter. We lost him about two years ago. He's left a big hole in our hearts.

 Here's Diesel and my first pitbull, Jax, who were inseparable friends:






 And here's the mommy's boy in his later years:


----------



## pacmantravis

Totally agree about pitbulls getting a bad rap due to them being the FOTM for rappers, etc. They are great dogs who love being around their owners! 

 Seems like now they are being replaced as the "it" bad dog by the Dogo Argetino's and the Cane Corso.

 A tip for possible future owners of strong, working breeds (dobermans, rotts, apbts, gsds, etc). If you are a first time owner or have other dogs in the house, please try *not* to house two male dogs. While they _can_ co-exist peacefully, I've seen many a time where someone has two male dobermans (or pitbulls, etc) and they have to keep them separated because the dogs try to rip each other part whenever they get close to one another.


----------



## Gitbags

I'll third the view about owners being the culprit for aggressive dogs. Pitbulls got such a bad press here in the uk, due to them being bred for fighting, that its illegal to breed them now along with a select few other breeds under the dangerous dogs act.

 Over here its staffies that are used as a status symbol, so much so in fact I don't trust the breed now even though I know they can be lovely playful things when looked after properly.


----------



## bigshot

A youtube video of Schlitzhauser and Picklefritz getting a bath...

YouTube - Schlitzhauser and Picklefritz Get A Bath


----------



## francisdemarte

My 13 year old mutt, Doggie after his back surgery:












 Poor guys health has deteriorated quite a bit in the last year. He's now blind with cataracts.


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pacmantravis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Totally agree about pitbulls getting a bad rap due to them being the FOTM for rappers, etc. They are great dogs who love being around their owners! 

 Seems like now they are being replaced as the "it" bad dog by the Dogo Argetino's and the Cane Corso.

 A tip for possible future owners of strong, working breeds (dobermans, rotts, apbts, gsds, etc). If you are a first time owner or have other dogs in the house, please try *not* to house two male dogs. While they can co-exist peacefully, I've seen many a time where someone has two male dobermans (or pitbulls, etc) and they have to keep them separated because the dogs try to rip each other part whenever they get close to one another._

 

You make some good points, and bravo for making sure to point that stuff out - absolutely these breeds are not for everyone and require a certain kind of person who is willing to put in the time, and to be responsible about really understanding the breed and their own dog. It's not just generally bad elements who are destroying the reputation of some of these breeds. It is just as much people with otherwise good intentions, who simply are irresponsible about choosing a breed that they do not understand in the least and are using them as an ornament for status, as Gitbags suggested. This is, of course, not a good idea with any breed (really find out what it means to own a pet before you commit), but with pitbulls it is a recipe for disaster...these are highly intelligent dogs with a tremendous will to please and require a strong hand in training and keeping them challenged and active. If this doesn't fit your lifestyle you should choose another breed. It is a tragedy that our metropolitan shelters are full of pitbulls that have been turned in because people chose poorly and didn't know what they were getting themselves into. Again, this is true in general ways about owning a pet. Then there are irresponsible breeders who breed the for all the wrong traits or breed without regard to any traits, simply to turn a buck. All of this just pisses me off as I know pitbulls to be of the most people-friendly breed I've ever encountered, not to mention the most naturally intelligent breed...Staffies too (my Jax was an AmStaff). They can be absolutely wonderful with children (Petey of "The Little Rascals" or "Our Gang" was a pitbull). My wife has been taking classes with Cassius to get his Therapy Dog certification. She wants to take him into schools and perhaps to hospitals to be an ambassador for the breed, and to educate people and diffuse some of the damage that is done by the media. Glad to hear the support here, rather than the typical recitation of media hype.


----------



## Rednamalas1

My doggie-fi:











 11 year old havanese who sleeps about 74 hours a day and thinks she's a human, therefore needs to use the master bedroom.


----------



## pacmantravis

Good point on the irresponsible breeders.

 We got Athena (the red dobe) from a "backyard breeder" (BYB) before we knew any better. The general consensus when getting a pet is, either get one from a reputable breeder or get one from a rescue. Dobermans are notoriously sharp and quick on the trigger. While Athena isn't aggressive, she is VERY timid and startles easily. This is a result of poor breeding. Her breeders just got two dogs together and wanted to make puppies to sell to make money. That is basically THE definition of "backyard breeder".


 Most reputable breeders will do health testing on their dogs (VERY important for some breeds) to rule out any possible genetic defects, participate in some form of activity with the dog (show ring, obedience, agility, etc) and will only breed their dogs when they want a pet or future prospect for themselves. Most show breeders that I know will only breed dogs because they are looking for a new dog to show in the AKC ring. They will then sell the remaining puppies to other families that wish to show their dogs in the ring and the "non show" quality pups will be family pets. Their #1 concerns for these dogs are they they are sound in mind and body and go to good homes.

 For breeds like the APBT, finding a reputable breeder is even harder as the breed is not a recognized AKC breed yet. However, here is their breed club: National American Pit Bull Terrier Association 

 Good breeders will ask YOU questions about your living conditions, (many will ask you to fill out a questionnaire) and only after they approve of you, will they sell you a dog. 

 There are two "downsides" with going to reputable breeders though (at least when looking at purchasing dobermans). The first is that there can be quite a long waiting list. It's not unheard of for people to wait a year or two before their breeder of choice has a litter and an available puppy. The second downside is price. Puppies for good, reputable breeders are NOT cheap. I'm not too sure about other breeds, but it is very normal to see prices for Dobermans range from $1500-$2500. The fact is, after all of the vet work, health testing, x-rays, stud fees, etc in breeding a litter the "right" way is very expensive and most of the time the breeders will break even. 

 For people who are thinking of buying (or rescuing) a dog. The first website you should visit is the breed club website. It's easy enough to google and find a breed club for just about any breed. Just google the dogs breed name + club. These sites usually not only have lists and contact information for reputable breeders, but they also have information on rescues for those breeds as well. 

 For doberman lovers out there, here is the Doberman Club of America website: DPCA | Home

 And here is the breeders website for our black boy, Gotham: Home (Gothams father is the black boy on the top right of the home page)


----------



## grokit

Here's Poncho





 Her sister Lefty





 Enjoying a summer day in Alaska


----------



## bigshot

I think that a lot of the warnings against back yard breeders is just large professional breeders trying to smear the competition. I've bought dogs from pet stores and mom and pop breeders and had no trouble. Likewise, I've seen dogs sold with great pedigrees from professional breeders that were of poor temperament or outright deformed.

 You have to know what you're looking at when you choose a puppy, regardless of who you get the puppy from. And take them to a vet and get them checked in the 72 hour window. Who you buy your dog from is less important than the dog itself.


----------



## grokit

Pedigrees are inbred, which contributes to their poor temperament and deformities. Their very existence also helps kill shelter dog's chances for survival. I prefer mongrels by far, and am with PETA on this one!

 Before you load up the flamethrowers, I will acknowledge that there are many responsible breeders out there; it doesn't change the fact that pedigreed breeds are bad for canines as a whole.


----------



## pacmantravis

I know better than to try to convince people to change their minds over the internet, so to each his own.

 While NO DOG will come with a guarantee of being perfect from ANY breeder. I prefer that my breeder do what they can to take precautions and minimize the chance of genetic defects when they breed (things like Cardio, vWd, etc for dobermans) rather than just take a chance on a BYB who says their dogs dont have any issues. Also, "professional" breeders do not see BYB's as competition. Where as BYB's will breed a bitch almost every heat she is in, most reputable breeders will only breed their bitch once or twice in their lifetime. Reputable breeders do not breed to sell puppies; they breed to improve the breed. Also, take note that not all "professional" breeders can be considered reputable. I know of a couple of VERY well known doberman breeders that have gotten a bit too big and are starting to get irresponsible. 

 Also, most pet stores are notorious for buying from puppy mills. I don't need to explain any of that, there are tons of 20/20 and Dateline NBC episodes that go over that stuff.

 EDIT: As for pedigrees being inbred. Yes, thats how purebred dogs started. However, inbreeding is largely discouraged nowadays. It is still prevalent in the small "toy" category of purebred dogs though and it does cause VERY bad deformities and health issues in some breeds. That's where the breeders get irresponsible and start breeding just for looks; the pug with the extra flat nose, the bull dog with all those extra wrinkles. It is getting to be too much for some breeds and the breed clubs need to regulate themselves. Responsible breeders do not breed JUST for one facet. They breed for looks, health, temperament and conformation to the breed standard.

 I do not agree that pedigreed breeds are bad for dogs as a whole. People buy purebred dogs because they like specific characteristics of the dog (especially working and sport dogs). Its the irresponsible people who do not spay or neuter their dogs and let them breed for no reason who are really bad for dogs. 

 That being said, when I lived with my parents my two favorite dogs were both mutts and were both GREAT family pets. They also ended up being the healthiest pets we had.

 I love this video of Ramsey the Doberman: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFeJSd6_vyc


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pacmantravis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do not agree that pedigreed breeds are bad for dogs as a whole. People buy purebred dogs because they like specific characteristics of the dog (especially working and sport dogs)._

 

You can get those specific characteristics, by getting a dog that looks like a pure-bred whatever, but without the pedigree and you will have all the benefit, at less much less expense from not only the acquiring of the dog, but the health care bills will generally be less as well. And not only will you hopefully help save a life, the dog will be smarter and less of a pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You won't win any ribbons for yourself though. Like the dog cares!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pacmantravis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its the irresponsible people who do not spay or neuter their dogs and let them breed for no reason who are really bad for dogs._

 

This I totally agree with


----------



## Valens7

I love dogs, I really do. My parents own a Standard Poodle named Toro, and he's the best.

 I'm afraid I'm just too much of a neat freak to own one myself. I don't think I'll ever end up buying a pet.


----------



## beamthegreat

disgusting! I hate dogs, especially the old ones.


----------



## Rednamalas1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beamthegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_disgusting! I hate dogs, especially the old ones._

 

unfortunately for you, this thread is full of dogs for some odd reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I don't think you'll get a ton of supporters from this thread


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pacmantravis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good point on the irresponsible breeders.


 For breeds like the APBT, finding a reputable breeder is even harder as the breed is not a recognized AKC breed yet. However, here is their breed club: National American Pit Bull Terrier Association _

 


 The AKC does have a breed, the American Staffordshire Terrier, which is essentially a pitbull. They do not recognize "pitbull" as a breed. An AKC AmStaff can be dual registered as a UKC American Pitbull Terrier (APBT). This is not necessarily true in the reverse though: Not all UKC APBT can be registered as AKC AmStaffs. The Staffordhire Bull Terrier, the English breed Gitbags mentioned, is also an AKC breed and a smaller version of the AmStaff, with very similar characteristics and personalities. 

 I have no preferences for pure bred or mut. I love dogs. They all need homes and they all need love. I'm personally, particularly drawn to bully breeds and always have been. Their characters just fit best with me. Cassius is a rescue, my two others were pure bred (amstaff). Diesel was essentially a BYB dog. All have been wonderful, amazing dogs. Responsible breeders definitely do their best to find the best home for their dogs. The owners bear even more responsibility since the way you raise and treat a dog will have a huge part in how that dog relates to the world. 

 Pedigree or not, most domestic don't look much like their ancestors in the wild (wolves, jackals and foxes). No animal in the wild has ears that flop down over themselves (one could make an argument for a elephant perhaps). All domestic dogs, pure bred or not, are products of man's breeding efforts in some way shape for form. I've owned dogs most of my adult life (cannot imagine life without them) and could not site any trends of pure breds costing more in vet bills, or being any better or worse in any way than those that have not been, nor have I observed that among many friends with various dog breeds and mixes. The initial expense is the only exception I can think of. Purebred dogs offer only the possible advantage of being able to 'predict' many of their core character traits from their breed. With a mix it is less predictable - but yes, they are every bit as wonderful. I would encourage interested dog owners to seek out what is right for them. Certainly there is a greater urgency to find home for those dogs in shelters who may otherwise perish without someone stepping up. They all need loving homes, purebred, byb, puppy mill dogs, mutts, abused dogs, abandoned dogs, and strays...they all need homes.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pedigrees are inbred, which contributes to their poor temperament and deformities. Their very existence also helps kill shelter dog's chances for survival. I prefer mongrels by far, and am with PETA on this one!_

 


 I agree that there are some undesirable effects from inbreeding in dogs, but each purebred I've had in my life (so far just a Golden Retriever and a Cocker Spaniel) have been great dogs, even though we lost one of them far too early due to one of the health problems common to his breed. I had to quote the above because in one aspect I definitely am right there with you, mutts are often great dogs (though don't get me started on people mixing two purebreds and calling it a new purebred breed. Labradoodle? Really?).

 I have to vehemently disagree with any support of PETA, however. In my experience with them, and even in the pictures to which you linked, I never walk away without feeling disgusted at their tactics and lack of respect for other people. Linking the KKK with the AKC or crashing the Westminster Dog Show to get their point across is too much. I can see attacking puppy mills or cruelty cases. I can even see the point of handing out the flyers they do at college campuses depicting animal cruelty at slaughterhouses (always use a local butcher!), but attacking civilized people because of some perceived agenda to engineer a master race of dogs is just insane.

 I do want to make it clear that I am in no way attacking you for agreeing with PETA. The above is my own personal attack on PETA itself. And to end on a more pleasant note, here is a picture of my little buddy, Hunter about a week after we brought him home from the breeder:











 Sure do miss the little guy.

 Cheers,
 Zach


----------



## pacmantravis

I had no idea the AmStaffs could be reg'd as APBT's in the UKC. I learn something new every day. I like strong breeds as well, and next to dobermans, my favorite are the Belgian Malinois. 

 However, that will have to wait as I want a male to participate in Ring Sport with, and there is no way that is going to happen with our Dobe boy hanging around.


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pacmantravis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had no idea the AmStaffs could be reg'd as APBT's in the UKC. I learn something new every day._

 

Yep. Petey, of "Little Rascals" fame, (there were actually several...the first of which was "Pal" who doubled as Buster Brown's dog) were dual registered in the UKC as APBT and in the AKC as Amstaff. I'm pretty sure they were among the very first to be dual-registered. To this day any Amstaff would qualify to register in the UKC as an APBT.


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pedigrees are inbred, which contributes to their poor temperament and deformities._

 

The whole point of breeding dogs is to strengthen the genetic makeup and avoid these sorts of problems. Pound dogs are just as likely to be inbred- irresponsible owners allow their dogs to breed with other dogs from the same litter or with parents. The problem isn't breeding- it's bad breeding.

 One of my dogs is a "designer dog"- a cross of two different breed purebred dogs. It's an interesting concept and if done well can play to the strengths of both breeds.

 PETA is way too "dogmatic" to take seriously. (See the PETA episode of Penn and Teller's BS for an eye opening look at the stupidity and cruelty of PETA.)


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The whole point of breeding dogs is to strengthen the genetic makeup and avoid these sorts of problems. Pound dogs are just as likely to be inbred- irresponsible owners allow their dogs to breed with other dogs from the same litter or with parents. The problem isn't breeding- it's bad breeding.

 One of my dogs is a "designer dog"- a cross of two different breed purebred dogs. It's an interesting concept and if done well can play to the strengths of both breeds.

 PETA is way too "dogmatic" to take seriously._

 

While I don't totally support their methods, I can certainly understand why PETA has resorted to such "terrorizing" tactics; they are up against monstrous injustices to our canine friends. I see them as analogous to Greenpeace's role in the battle to prevent environmental crimes. These organizations are not out to raise funds and make friends, they feel that they are fighting a war against institutionalized, entrenched enemies. They need to make a difference and they do.

 I agree that there's definitely bad, irresponsible breeders on both sides of the fence, but I truly think that as pound dogs are almost all mongrels, they are much less likely to be inbred.


----------



## mierenneuker




----------



## bigshot

Nice little foxy pup!


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Here is my black lab mix. Her name is Bella


----------



## unl3a5h3d

That picture above was from December, here are some more recent pictures, plus our other dog. 

 This is Bella, she is a 1 year old black Lab mix. I don't know the other mix because she was a pound puppy. 





 This is Charlie, he is a 2 year old Yorkie Poodle mix.


----------



## DarkSpoon

mierenneuker, what kind of dog is that? it looks like a chubby fox haha. very cute.


----------



## ekliptiko

I love dags


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkSpoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mierenneuker, what kind of dog is that? it looks like a chubby fox haha. very cute._

 

Thanks, it's a Shiba Inu


----------



## arcer63

I want to upgrade my yellow lab, any suggestions? hehe
 jkjk


----------



## bigshot

Have you had your yellow lab modded?


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arcer63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want to upgrade my yellow lab, any suggestions? hehe
 jkjk_

 

There's the Yellow Lab Cone-Mod - kind of like the salad bowls on Grado cans. It's really isn't very popular among the dogs.


----------



## carm

There is my little fellow:











 Yes I know, he is such a show-off.


----------



## appophylite

Here's Bear! He's been my dog for nearly the past 7 years now (seems like a lot less when I look back on the time). He's a mutt: cross between a pure breed Chow Chow father and a German Shepherd mother.






 He's kinda sad cause everyone's getting ready to go out, and no one is taking him along this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Trying to figure out why someone would want to take a picture of him, and if this means food is part of the deal 






 Wants whoever is taking the picture to go away so he can slumber in peace


----------



## mierenneuker




----------



## appophylite

Man, I love pictures of puppies being puppies!


----------



## mierenneuker

I don't know what she was doing but it looks strange


----------



## appophylite

It's exactly like our dog used to be when he was a pup: he'd put himself into odd poses like that and no one could tell what he was doing...


----------



## DarkSpoon

Sascha opening a gift last xmas.


----------



## leftnose

My dog (in front) and his cousin (my sister's dog) guarding my sofa:






 Sorry for the poor camera phone pic.


----------



## Lil' Knight

@mierenneuker: Your puppy is so cute! Seriously puppy is the time I love my dogs most.


----------



## Aevum

my minpin use to pull alot and the collar seemed to do more harm then good, we ended up tossing it and getting one of those chest harneses that goes around the front legs and chest, it seemed to be less harmful,


----------



## Head_case

Miereneuker - what sort of dog is that?

 I'm looking for a small one. Does yours grow to big dog sizes?


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Head_case* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Miereneuker - what sort of dog is that?

 I'm looking for a small one. Does yours grow to big dog sizes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i asked on the previous page, he said it was a Shiba Inu.

Shiba Inu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 very pretty breed.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my minpin use to pull alot and the collar seemed to do more harm then good, we ended up tossing it and getting one of those chest harneses that goes around the front legs and chest, it seemed to be less harmful,_

 

We tried that with our dog too cause he used to pull on his collar. Only problem with the harness was if you looked away for just a few minutes, suddenly you'd see him working his lower jaw under a strap to gnaw it off. The upshot is he continues to wear a collar and I think he's developed neck muscles that are stronger than oak. Seriously, he's a bit overweight cause he's older and less active but you can feel the gut forming around his chest where he's gone soft and then move upward and all of a sudden, you come across his neck which feels like granite...


----------



## Aevum

the "healthy" lifestyle is what killed mine in the end, heart problems + incredible ability to steal food, he was on a treatment for enlarged heart and he stole a steak, that was more or less the end of it,


----------



## Quinto

YouTube - Angie, mahzouz en orfeo playing

 Cane Corso's getting a bad rap in the Netherlands as well, and mine is such a goodhearted dork lol


----------



## beerguy0

My wife and I are now dog owners. Sunday, we got two Miniature Australian Shepherd pups, eight weeks old. Tracker is the male, and has one blue eye. The female pup is named Violet.

 Violet:





 Tracker:





 My Canon 7D is getting a real workout trying to keep up with these two...


----------



## grokit

Cute pups!


----------



## Coop

This is Fenix, my doggie:







 She originates from Taiwan, she was abused as a pup, but got lucky and now lives with me and my wife (and pet rabbit) in the Netherlands. She's the offspring of a wild dog and a domesticated wild dog and is one complex doggie. But we love her anyway...

 We just cant take her to Australia, where she would be classified as a Dingo and IIRC those are not allowed as pets over there.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Coop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We just cant take her to Australia, where she would be classified as a Dingo and IIRC those are not allowed as pets over there._

 

Fenix is cute; I guess it sucks to be a Dingo down under!


----------



## PANGES

Otis when he was young










 Now





 My rabbit Milo:





 The other dog, Mickey


----------



## jcrawford777

these are my boys. This was taken a couple years ago, I only have the two Mini-Dachies left.


----------



## grokit

Do any of them have faces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## leftnose

So my dog is generally up on the couch looking out the window guarding 'his' house. I came home today to this:






 Asleep on the job!

 He has a hot spot right now because he's shedding which is the reason for the cone.


----------



## mierenneuker




----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Is that a breed, or another half wild/domesticated dog from Holland? Very cute.


----------



## mierenneuker

It's a Japanese breed, she's a Shiba Inu


----------



## Lil' Knight

Reminds me of the movie Hachiko. Adorable dog, love it.


----------



## henriks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 He has a hot spot right now because he's shedding which is the reason for the cone._

 

The cone of shame..


----------



## bigshot

Foxy pup is growing up!


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a Japanese breed, she's a Shiba Inu_

 

Okay, I get it. Never seen a solid colored-one before, but I can see now that she has a very subtle two-tone thing going. How is her temperament? Was it hard to convince her to go in the boat at first?


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Reminds me of the movie Hachiko. Adorable dog, love it._

 

Well, that's an Akita playing in the film, the appearance is similar but the Akita is just larger

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Foxy pup is growing up!_

 

Yeah she is, everytime I see pictures of her it amazes me how fast she grows


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, I get it. Never seen a solid colored-one before, but I can see now that she has a very subtle two-tone thing going. How is her temperament? Was it hard to convince her to go in the boat at first?_

 

She is very open to new things and is not afraid to try a lot of new things (we're not always happy with that)
 But she's very friendly and likes to cuddle and she loves attracting attention of people when walking her.
 It was actually her first time on the boat


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_She is very open to new things and is not afraid to try a lot of new things (we're not always happy with that)
 But she's very friendly and likes to cuddle and she loves attracting attention of people when walking her.
 It was actually her first time on the boat _

 

That's cool. My labs are water dogs and are much more comfortable swimming alongside the boat


----------



## PANGES

That's a really cute Shiba! My girlfriend and I were about to adopt one, but she thought he was too hyper so we passed; however, in the end, our pug ended up being 10x more hyper than that shiba was. lol.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, that's an Akita playing in the film, the appearance is similar but the Akita is just larger
_

 

Does this one grow really fast and big? I always love to have my dog like a puppy forever.


----------



## Audio Jester

My Pembroke Corgi.
 His name is Spike.





 as a puppy


----------



## E. Cavanaugh

Wow, your dogs are so cute and adorable. I really like small dogs but my father gave me a Yellow Labrador instead. Sad to say, it died last year.


----------



## christine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So my dog is generally up on the couch looking out the window guarding 'his' house. I came home today to this:

 <snip...Chow pic>

 Asleep on the job!_

 

Too funny!!


 Beautiful dogs (and bunny and cats) in this thread. Healthy and happy pets. I saw this show on Animal Planet called Animal Police (or similar?) and it breaks my heart to see how little some people care for their animals.


----------



## mierenneuker




----------



## 71877

He doesnt need to be on the couch to look outside, he can just look over it


----------



## mierenneuker

Got a new camera, played with it today


----------



## grokit

Cute dog, but that last shot of his @ss was not necessary!


----------



## uofmtiger

Here is a pic of one of my pups after an epic battle with the sprinkler:


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Cute dog, but that last shot of his @ss was not necessary!


 

 At least it was a side view, and not from directly behind...


----------



## grokit (Sep 25, 2022)

Cosmo the cat had a visit from his old buddy...


  Kira the great northern sled dog...


  They're old friends.

  Say cheese!


----------



## GreatDane

It was a sad day Friday (7/16) for my family as it had come time to euthanize my oldest dog. A Sheltie named Amber pictured below when she got a sister about 6 years ago. Her health had deteriorated beyond any sensible treatment.   RIP girl.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Oski. The best little Aussie one could have.


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

Is that a mini Aussie? How much does he weigh?? They make good aerial pets no doubt!


----------



## sanakaku

Dogs that have been a part of my life 
   
  Female Great Dane "Spanky"(Harlequin Color) 8yrs dead
  Male German Shepperd "Gorilla"  (raised same time with my dane) 7yrs dead
  Male Dobberman "Tagpi" (raised after Spanky and Gorilla died) died after 4yrs
  Female Mixed Rottweiler "Minxy" "(daughter of Tagpi) 2 years now
  Male Pitbull "Diablo" bought this year from my brother
  Male Maltese "Booboo" funny for some reason i became fond of toy dogs same age with my little diablo
   
  My Brother works as a Vet and a breeder same with my sister so its not hard to find good breeds of dogs, this are just dogs i haven't added the birds,fish,snakes etc etc


----------



## Mdraluck23

He's a normal aussie blue merle. Beleive it or not, he is 9 years old and still jumps like that, even though those pics were from when he was about 6 or so.
   
  EDIT: 6 foot leash by the way


----------



## Spelaeus

.


----------



## debitsohn

my dog ran away 2 weeks ago
  freakin sucks. i bought the puppy for my wife and yet im more tore up about it than she is.


----------



## rhythmdevils

Australian Shepards are my favorite dogs.  They are big enough that you can play with them but not so big that you have to shovel pounds of crap everyday.  They also feel like a real species, not breeding gone wrong like many of the little dogs.  They are really intelligent and independently minded, they're not just lazy good for nothing porch dogs.  My last Australian Shepard was so smart he would figure out games _with_ me, as in I wasn't teaching him or training him, he was just responding.  I miss that dog.  I still expect him to come running up to the gate when I go to my parent's house to visit.


----------



## Curly21029

Quote:


mierenneuker said:


>


 
   
   

   
  My Meeka is turning 5 in October.  Don't worry... Shibas never stop being crazy.


----------



## shane55

Zeke
  Australian Cattledog
   
  I just found this thread and thought I'd contribute to all the great looking dogs and shots here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers
   
  shane


----------



## dallan

Waiting on the arm of my chair while I have on my HD800s, think she wants a walk.


----------



## y3110w

Aww, such cute doggies!
   
  I have a Chihuahua, about 5 yrs. old, her name is Lizzie. When we picked her up we were on our way to the pound, we saw a dude walking with a bunch of 'em. We went over and asked, he said they were just around 5mos. Don't think he was a breeder since he only asked for $100 bucks to buy beer. 
   
  
  This was her, May of this year in Griffith Park.


----------



## shane55

This is a great diversion from my work... cute dogs. Fun stuff.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Zeke
> Australian Cattledog


 

 Is that also known as a Queensland Healer? Very pretty dog, his coat looks almost blue, which I thought was unique to the QH.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Is that also known as a Queensland Healer? Very pretty dog, his coat looks almost blue, which I thought was unique to the QH.


 

 Thanks!! Yes, a Queensland Heeler indeed. Sorry to correct your spelling, but it's important as they nip at the *heels* of the cattle, and are not in the medical profession.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yes, we've had two blue's and one red. Great wash-and-wear dogs.


----------



## LFF

A picture of my favorite little guy loving his toys.
   

  Enjoying a walk at the park.


----------



## dogears

Dog-fi?! That would be me   
  Keep them pics of my kind coming!


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Thanks!! Yes, a Queensland Heeler indeed. Sorry to correct your spelling, but it's important as they nip at the *heels* of the cattle, and are not in the medical profession.
> Yes, we've had two blue's and one red. Great wash-and-wear dogs.


 

 Heeler, I got it now, thanks!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





dogears said:


> Dog-fi?! That would be me
> Keep them pics of my kind coming!


 

 Shouldn't it be Dog-fido?
   
  @ LFF... damn cute!!!


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Shouldn't it be Dog-fido?
> 
> @ LFF... damn cute!!!


 

 Thanks!


----------



## Quinto

Beau and Doobie..Both dogs died when they were 10y old..I still miss them


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Thanks!! Yes, a Queensland Heeler indeed. Sorry to correct your spelling, but it's important as they nip at the *heels* of the cattle, and are not in the medical profession.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That is a beautiful dog!  Does he require a lot of exercise or is he a lazy-ish house dog?  I would think he would need a lot of activity coming from a working breed.


----------



## shane55

Thanks! We think so to. He's the best looking of the 3 we've had.
   
  Work, work, work... it's what he does.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Very active and tireless. Always wanting to do things for us. Playplayplayplayplay...... pass out. Drool on floor while snoring. Fart.
   
  Yes, I was talking about him, not me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  shane


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





quinto said:


> Beau and Doobie..Both dogs died when they were 10y old..*I still miss them *


 

 Of course. How can you not?


----------



## MikeB123

I really want a Beagle.


----------



## shane55

http://www.meetthebeagles.com/
   
  I Wanna Hold Your Paw...


----------



## mierenneuker

So do people still recognize her?


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





lff said:


> A picture of my favorite little guy loving his toys.
> 
> 
> Enjoying a walk at the park.


 

 That's pretty much intolerably cute.


----------



## Quinto

Niiiice Mierenneuker! Looks like a fox lol, Akita?


----------



## yossi126

Simba is a 7 year old American Staffordshire and Pitbull mutt
  She's the cutest dog I had in 21 years of life. I always had "stupid dogs" 
   

   
  She and my brother's Monk Parakeet are good friends, He eats from her bowl when she eats too.


----------



## dogears

So cute, which breed?
   
  BTW, anyone knows an effective organic 'tick solution'? TIA.
  
  Quote: 





mierenneuker said:


> So do people still recognize her?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





dogears said:


> So cute, which breed?


 
   
  I believe that's the Shiba Inu that has graced these pages before, it is a cute breed.


----------



## dogears

^Thanks. My heart still goes to the Choco Labs though


----------



## christine

Quote: 





mierenneuker said:


> So do people still recognize her?


 

  
  Yes, and she is still as beautiful as ever. Love the updated pic.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





dogears said:


> ^Thanks. My heart still goes to the Choco Labs though


 

 Me too, I have a couple of bitches from the same litter:


----------



## casioa5302ca

Our beloved Cocker Spaniel, Windy ("She" as a Green Day song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) drawing by my the youngest sister.


----------



## dogears

^Now that's cute!


----------



## casioa5302ca

Quote: 





dogears said:


> ^Now that's cute!


 

 thx for her


----------



## dogears

^Exactly


----------



## Quinto




----------



## casioa5302ca

Quote: 





quinto said:


>


 

 such a yummy puppy


----------



## DarkSpoon

we had a cat drop it's week old kittens off at our house and disappear. we brought them in for a bit until we found them a home.  Sascha went crazy with excitement but was so gentle with them.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





darkspoon said:


> we had a cat drop it's week old kittens off at our house and disappear. we brought them in for a bit until we found them a home.  Sascha went crazy with excitement but was so gentle with them.


 


  Now that's cute!!


----------



## mierenneuker

She's getting ready for autumn


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mierenneuker said:


> She's getting ready for autumn


 

 Wow... great shot of a great looking dog!
   
  Here is Zeke up in the hills 2 weeks ago.


----------



## uofmtiger

The pup on the left got a hedgehog for his birthday and the pup on the left decided it is hers (despite the other toys).


----------



## majestic12

My dog playing with a toothbrush!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





majestic12 said:


> My dog playing with a toothbrush!


 

 Ha! Brilliant... brushes it's own teeth !
  I wish ours would 'play' with the vacuum cleaner...


----------



## Happy Camper

I'm leaving it up to my co-pilots. Sisters are 1.4 lb @ 10 weeks. Full grown will be 4 to 4.5 lb teacup shih tzus.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





> I'm leaving it up to my co-pilots. Sisters are 1.4 lb @ 10 weeks. Full grown will be 4 to 4.5 lb teacup shih tzus.


 
   Those puppies are adorable....and I do not use that word very often!


----------



## shane55

And you have TWO of them !!


----------



## RedSky0

How much burn-in do they need?


----------



## Happy Camper

None, the gold one came out turbo modded. I'm afraid to let her out on the world.


----------



## majestic12




----------



## grokit

Now that's kind of cute.


----------



## shane55

^^^^ "...kind of cute"? Holy crap man, that's picture of the week !! What a little doll !
   
   
  There's nothing like puppy shots.
  Here's Zeke at 2+ months (or so).


----------



## Mdraluck23

Awwwwwww^


----------



## Mdraluck23

These pictures are about six or seven years old, he's almost 10 now.

   

   

   

   
  And my personal favorite:


----------



## shane55

Gotta love that lying position !
  Flat-out.
   
  Great looking dog, BTW.


----------



## Mdraluck23

"Roadkill position" Lot's of puppies enjoy it apparently. It's just so cute.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> "Roadkill position" Lot's of puppies enjoy it apparently. It's just so cute.


 
  My 4-yr old still does that.  We call it "Superdog."


----------



## casioa5302ca

What "type" od doggy is that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really don´t know  thx for the answer
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> ^^^^ "...kind of cute"? Holy crap man, that's picture of the week !! What a little doll !
> 
> 
> There's nothing like puppy shots.
> Here's Zeke at 2+ months (or so).


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





casioa5302ca said:


> What "type" od doggy is that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Australian Cattle Dog, also called Queensland Heeler.
   

   
   
  Here he is with full winter coat... fat boy !


----------



## majestic12

^ That's a really good looking dog!


----------



## rroseperry

Handsome pup!


----------



## shane55

Yes, thank you. Our third and best Cattle Dog. Very smart and sweet.


----------



## casioa5302ca

^^ thx shane55, really great dog.


----------



## Racio

The youngest member of our family, Enzo Martinez...


----------



## shane55

Wow... nice shot of Enzo. !
  What kind of dog?


----------



## Joshatdot

Our family dog Lu-Lu, Pomeranian Chihuahua & Toy Poodle


----------



## shane55

^^^ Awwwwww... so cute.


----------



## Racio

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Wow... nice shot of Enzo. !
> What kind of dog?


 


  Thanks Shane55! Enzo's a Siberian Husky (red copper coat).


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





racio said:


> Thanks Shane55! Enzo's a Siberian Husky (red copper coat).


 

 Gorgeous! Please post more pics.


----------



## mookowz13

My dog Harley.  At 12 years old all he really does these days is sleep and eat.  He's also had an eye problem for the last few months the vet can't figure out.  Poor guy.


----------



## LFF

Fresh from the groomer!


----------



## Quinto

I really enjoy your pictures..
   
  I like Harley a lot.. I'm a sucker for old dogs


----------



## mralexosborn

I have a German shepherd. Her name is Isabelle, after the hurricane a couple years back. She is cool.


----------



## Kernmac

The latest editon to my family, another Bull Terrier -*SPOOKY*


----------



## mookowz13

There's a benefit to having an old dog that remains fairly stationary these days: he's easy to take pictures of.


----------



## majestic12




----------



## y3110w

Lizzie


----------



## Guidostrunk

Meet cledus, hes in my avatar. Hes 3 years old and best friends with my kids.


----------



## jax

Quote: 





guidostrunk said:


> Meet cledus, hes in my avatar. Hes 3 years old and best friends with my kids.


 


  Gorgeous pit!  Our red nose, Cassius, gets along with all kids, and all 4-legged creatures.  He tempers his play to whoever his partner is, and if things get out of hand or the another dog gets aggressive he'll back off.  He loves kids and all people he meets.  He's got his CGC (Canine Good Citizen) certifications, is TT (Temperament Tested), and works with my wife as a certified Therapy Dog visiting schools and hospitals on occasion.  So much for the vicious pitbull breeds!  Breed specific prejudice is total B.S. largely generated by media hype - it's no better then judging a person by their ethnicity or skin color. 
   
  OK, stepping down from the podium now.  Enjoying all the new pics in this thread!  I love dogs. Can't imagine life without them.
   
  Here's Cassius performing a flight test for NASA:
   
  /lib/ckeditor/images/spacer.gif?t=A8LE4JO_2


----------



## Guidostrunk

They do get a bad rap, i believe it's the people who own them. I have had Pitbulls all my life and never had a problem. My girls are 5 and 8 and you know how brutal kids can be with anything. Cledus's grandpa Bub's just past away a few months ago and we are very sad still he was my best friend, he made it to 15 years of age, had him since he was 7 weeks. My dad even has one and hes an old fart lol. She keeps him on his toes though.One of the smartest dogs out there IMO. For some reason i cant see your pic.
  Quote: 





jax said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jax

Sorry about the video link.  I always seem to have a problem linking YouTube vids here.  If anyone can advise please do.  I've tried the long URL, the short URL, as well as the complete embed code.  None of them seem to work.  Here's the simple link to the video, but you'll obviously have to click on it to get there. 
   
  Yes, I agree....actually I'd add to that that it's a combination of some of the people who own them, some of the people who breed them, and the media hyping the breed of the moment (once it was Rotweillers...when I was a kid it was German Shepherds, lots of the bully breeds...mostly very highly intelligent dogs).  If you look at actual bite / aggression statistics you will find pitbulls are way down on that list.  I think the last time I checked one of the poodle breeds...or maybe it was Chihuahua  was at the top of that list.  Here's a good site to get another slant on the story that you just don't see often enough in the media since "it doesn't bleed".  This doesn't mean the breed is for everyone...they certainly are not, just like any breed, they do suit some people better than others.  Do your homework there. 
   
  Guido - thanks for the dogstory!  I've had two other pitbull/amstaffs, and a bullmastiff as well (those two breeds are just a wonderful complement to each other).  The bullmastiff was a very special dog.  Losing a dog is no different than losing any family member.  Our losses have been devastating - they just don't live long enough. Bub's lived a long life though. My previous pit, Jax, died peacefully at 13.  The day before she passed she was playing like a puppy!  Cool about your dad's dog - they are a lot of dog to handle and whip smart for sure.  When I had two of them together I once left them with my parents to take care of while I took a trip abroad.  They lasted three days and had to enlist my brother's help.  Like I said, not necessarily for everyone. 
  
  Quote: 





guidostrunk said:


> They do get a bad rap, i believe it's the people who own them. I have had Pitbulls all my life and never had a problem. My girls are 5 and 8 and you know how brutal kids can be with anything. Cledus's grandpa Bub's just past away a few months ago and we are very sad still he was my best friend, he made it to 15 years of age, had him since he was 7 weeks. My dad even has one and hes an old fart lol. She keeps him on his toes though.One of the smartest dogs out there IMO. For some reason i cant see your pic.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s2odin

She's a Heeler Boxer


----------



## shane55

^^ Sweet!


----------



## s2odin

She's such a diva tho, lol.  She's as bad as my girlfriend.
   

   
  That's a picture my girlfriend took of them two.  The dog will huff all the time if she doesn't get what she wants, then she will pout, etc. Lol


----------



## shane55

Ha! Great shot! Good looking mix (Heeler - Boxer).
  Lying in that flat-out, flying Superman type position...


----------



## mierenneuker




----------



## shane55

@ mierenneuker.
  I love these dogs ! What a cutie !


----------



## holofernes

these are all really cute!
  i wanna show my little girl to the world then
   
    http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/998/dsc00373x.jpg
  taken with Sony DSLR


  got for my birthday last year during 1st year of university


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





holofernes said:


> these are all really cute!
> i wanna show my little girl to the world then
> 
> http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/998/dsc00373x.jpg
> ...


 

 If your cute dog's name is Judith, you'd better watch your back...


----------



## holofernes

LOL no its not
  her little name is sanguo


----------



## joe

This is Boston. He's a gamer.


----------



## Confispect

I love those dogs my up-stairs neighbor has one protective little things. Got any more???


----------



## beerguy0

Some recent shots of our Mini Aussie twins:
   
  Violet charges through the snow at a local park. (This is currently my desktop wallpaper).
   

   
   

   
   
  Tracker having a ball.
   

   
   
  Violet and Tracker just turned one year old a couple weeks ago:
   

   
  Tracker enjoys his gift.


----------



## Kassem

my valiant steed


----------



## nick_charles




----------



## ArmAndHammer

Bandit - Belgian Malinois
   

   

   

   
  Doby - Pitbull/Black Lab mix


----------



## Confispect

Nice dogs I was supposedly getting a German Sherped/Malamute mix...then I switched it to a monkey, then to a Siamese cat. I'll get it right one of these days and probably end up with a fish.


----------



## shane55

Um, that Belgian Malinois reminds me of my wife...
  Gorgeous, but... I have to remember not to wear the padded suite around her.


----------



## keanex

Golden Retrievers are my absolute favorite. They are such mild mannered dogs it's hard to hate them!


----------



## Nuwidol

Here are a few pics of my two.
   
  Male Dobermann & female Rhodesian Ridgeback
   
  Dobe at 4 months:

   
  Ridgeback at 9 weeks:


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote: 





beerguy0 said:


> Some recent shots of our Mini Aussie twins:
> 
> Violet charges through the snow at a local park. (This is currently my desktop wallpaper).


 


  Lovely picture!


----------



## buffalowings

I would post pics of my australian cattle herder/beagle but she has a affinity for fearing cameras


----------



## jononku

Our goofball bernese mountain dog, Simba.


----------



## Train

This is Chestnut, the youngest of five dachshunds in our family. Sadly, she ultimately lost her battle with autoimmune hemolytic anemia last weekend. I miss her immensely.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Quote: 





beerguy0 said:


> Some recent shots of our Mini Aussie twins:
> 
> Violet charges through the snow at a local park. (This is currently my desktop wallpaper).


 


  AWWWWWWW! Mini Aussies!!!!!!!!!! So cute! I'm loving the eyes!
   



   
  All pretty old pictures^
   
  I should take some more. I would say he was around 5-7 in those. He turns 10 in May. Nobody who meets him can believe he is 10. They all think he is around 4 or 5. He is aging very well fortunately!


----------



## Quinto

One of the funniest dog clips I encountered on YouTube


----------



## fatcat28037

^ That is very funny. He's going to be one tired puppy.


----------



## tyde165

my dogs. Dixie, Dallas, Dutch, and Darla.
thats dallas on the left. I lol every time i see this pic.
   
  and finally Darla. 
  I have to try and get soem good pics of them all grown up now. Pretty much all i have of them is when they were pups. except dallas. Idk why.


----------



## RedLeader

This is a picture of Logan the dog that my wife took when I was taking the garbage out or something.  He's got really bad separation anxiety, which we think probably stems from him being picked up as a stray.


----------



## nyrocker

Bump for greyhounds!


----------



## Kiwikat

Forget greyhounds... bump for whippets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  @tyde165  Cute doxies!  We had to put ours down because of paralysis that resulted from seizures.  Sure was a fun little dog.  Enough energy to fill the entire house.  We learned an important lesson from that whole thing though- only buy dogs directly from well-known breeders.


----------



## au5t3n5

^ all i have to say to you is
   
  italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound italian greyhound


----------



## shane55

Are you sure...?


----------



## au5t3n5

oh i know the dog in the picture is a whippet, but i have an italian greyhound and i like those more than whippets lol


----------



## christine

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *tyde165* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> <pics>
> 
> I have to try and get soem good pics of them all grown up now. Pretty much all i have of them is when they were pups. except dallas. Idk why.


 


 So cute! You can tell by their poses that those are well-loved dogs who are used to a frequent belly rub.


----------



## iCantSee

CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## tgeml

Quote: 





tyde165 said:


> my dogs. Dixie, Dallas, Dutch, and Darla.
> thats dallas on the left. I lol every time i see this pic.
> 
> and finally Darla.
> I have to try and get soem good pics of them all grown up now. Pretty much all i have of them is when they were pups. except dallas. Idk why.


 


  Aww Weiner dogs rock!


----------



## Kernmac

.


----------



## Kernmac

.


----------



## Kernmac

.


----------



## melomaniac




----------



## shane55

Cuuuuuuute!


----------



## music_man

i really want a chihuahua but i have multiple pets that are not exactly compatable. so i am thinking i better avoid disaster. i really like them though. i live on a farm but i do not think it is right to keep domesticated animals outside 24/7.


----------



## Confispect

I had a friend that had two Chihuahua's Toto and Tito. 
   
  Seriously energetic fun dogs, they also do not seem vicious.
   
  Pomeranian on the other hand


----------



## Synergy Sound




----------



## Confispect




----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





synergy sound said:


>


 


  Hahahaha, I love how the rest of the dog is standing still but the tail is a blur. Someone is happy about something.


----------



## Confispect

Lol I didn't even catch that.


----------



## LFF

All my babies together in a picture!


----------



## music_man

those dogs look like stuffed toys. so cute!


----------



## tamu




----------



## Confispect

@LFF, They look like shitzu or lobster-obster not sure that's how you spell it.
   
  My auntie has one named max cute dogs.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





confispect said:


> @LFF, They look like shitzu or lobster-obster not sure that's how you spell it.
> 
> My auntie has one named max cute dogs.


 

 Close! They are a mix of Shitzu and Bischon Frise. They are a very popular mix and are aptly named "Teddy Bears" or Shi-Chon pups. They are considered a "designer breed" and have their following. Having two of them...I can see why. They are the absolute best dogs I have ever had and I have had a lot over the years. They sure are adorable though!


----------



## Confispect

^ True.
   
  I don't know if your is the same but hers also hates to play with other dogs.
   
  Almost like a stuck up attitude.


----------



## shane55

Seriously LFF... where'd you get the two ewoks?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  No, music_man is right, they look like stuffed toys. Mega cute!


----------



## sachu

Sweet Isadora...She's just 13 months old.


----------



## iLoveMyuzik

ChocoLab/Pit and Husky/Lab. I snapped this pic when we were cleaning our house out. It was really odd to see them both in the cage. A couple other usual suspects at my house are a pure-bred English Bulldog, a Bichon/Pomeranian, and a full Pomeranian. None of these dogs belong to me or my mom. They belong to my sisters who often leave them here, since we have a large backyard. Haha. I'll post pictures of the others if I get the chance. I want to get a pure-bred Husky of my own, one day.


----------



## grokit




----------



## iLoveMyuzik

Quote: 





grokit said:


>


 

 Thanks for correcting my photo orientation fail.


----------



## shane55

A couple of Mr. Zeke today.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Seriously LFF... where'd you get the two ewoks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL! I guess they do look a little like Ewoks...


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

@shane35: How old is he? He looks like and old boy.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





confispect said:


> lobster-obster


 
  No offense, but this really made me laugh.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I think you mean Lhasa Apso.


----------



## shane55

Just turned 2.
  The ACD's are born all-white like little baby seals. The color comes in quickly as they grow, keeping a lot of the white (silver-grey)... then it slowly goes away after about 10 years and they start looking truly old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Here he is at about 6 weeks. You can see his 'mom' behind him.
   
   


  
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> @shane35: How old is he? He looks like and old boy.


----------



## Jon L




----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





sachu said:


> Sweet Isadora...She's just 13 months old.


 

 give meeeee (the r6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
  anywho here is a pic of my puppy-kins, bagel a two year old female australian cattle herder/beagle mix
  huh. it keeps saying an error occured


----------



## iLoveMyuzik

Quote: 





jon l said:


>


 


  This is a great shot.


----------



## Anaxilus

Speaking of Dogs, I just saw a Nova program called 'Dogs Decoded'.  Superb.  Who would have thought Dogs have greater cognitive skills than Chimpanzees!  No wonder the Soviets sent a dog into space first while we used a Chimp.  
  Here's to Laika!


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Speaking of Dogs, I just saw a Nova program called 'Dogs Decoded'.  Superb.  Who would have thought Dogs have greater cognitive skills than Chimpanzees!  No wonder the Soviets sent a dog into space first while we used a Chimp.


 


  Yeah, the Soviets never had much of a good track record with dogs... Sending them into space in non-pressurized capsules... Strapping bombs to them and sending them to look for food under German tanks... That last one is hilarious in the most tragic way possible as they trained them with soviet tanks. Dogs, being more intelligent than the Russians gave them credit, saw the German tanks and then saw the Soviet tanks and thought, "I don't recognize those ones but those look like the ones that always have food under them."
   
  Every dog they actually tried to use in battle they had to shoot. That's the tragic part. The funny part is the people who came up with the idea were idiots.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> The funny part is the people who came up with the idea were idiots.


 

 Funny but sad.  I might even go so far as to say they treated their people in similar fashion.  Not everyone puts the same weight on the value of life that's for sure.


----------



## grokit

Unfortunately most of us are chattel in the grand scheme of things, along with our animal "friends". The good news is that we all die in the end, no man or beast can escape that so live every day like it could be your last.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Relevant QI episode:
   
  Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpD6h8irkJE
  Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-pgWtn4ycE


----------



## Anaxilus

Thought I'd post this here.
   
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/man-best-friend-mourns-death-175219915.html


----------



## francisdemarte

New guard dog for my audio gear 
  10 month old English Mastiff, He's a little scrawny right now at 98 lbs though.


----------



## brim71

Quote: 





francisdemarte said:


> New guard dog for my audio gear
> 10 month old English Mastiff, He's a little scrawny right now at 98 lbs though.


 

 Cute, I love Mastiff's expressions!
   
  Had her for a few months now, but just started posting here at Head-Fi, so here we go.  Eos is a four month old Bernese Mountain Dog.  I was snapping some pictures of my latest pen and she was trying to chew up the carpet:


----------



## Hifianddrumming

Our desert mutt as a puppy. Her mom had a litter of 7, and they were found in a really run down area of Dubai. The pups were only 3 days old. Can't find any adult photos, she's 3 years old now.


----------



## noxa

My Bull Terrier as a puppy. For some reason he loved sleeping in the washing machine.


----------



## grokit

^ That's hilarious!


----------



## Happy Camper

I like that pic.


----------



## sachu

dobies only allowed in the back of my car


----------



## Deathdeisel

How are you guys adding photos without having to link them? Any time i try an IMG it just doesnt work here.


----------



## francisdemarte

Baylee at 14months playing with a Chihuahua
   
 If you switch to SOURCE mode you can use IMG tags to link to photos


----------



## sachu

My Isadora, she loves to run!


----------



## sachu

Sizing up the Pacific .


----------



## Astrozombie

I want to go rescue a Husky dog, but i spend all my money on headphones


----------



## audiogamma

Newfs are phenomenal dogs. Just be sure to walk them frequently and force-down at least 800mg of Co-Q10 daily (past 4yo). My last Newfie lived to 15yo.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





astrozombie said:


> I want to go rescue a Husky dog, but i spend all my money on headphones


 

 Wow, some poor creature just got put down because of your 'habit'.


----------



## Sceleris

Kenzo and Dustie, the local neighborhood gangsters.
   

   
  Grandma Ana


----------



## pigmode

She was an athletic dog, always game and obedient. After 16 yr I had to put her to sleep a few months ago, there a large tumor on the right hind leg. She's always loved other dogs but its interesting that in the last year, she became super attached to the neighborhood dogs. Always searching for them, seeking them out.
   
  In the last month and a half her eyes became slightly brighter, her body a bit more energized, she was more playful than one might expect of a 16 yo dog. The crash came overnight, and I took her to the vet the day after. I was fortunate to have a great vet, and the process went smoothly.


----------



## DefQon

Jack the 1yr old pure bred pug....showing whose boss lazing around.


----------



## shane55

@ pigmode... I am so sorry to hear this news. She was a beautiful dog.
  We have lost our fair share and it hurts so very bad... and each time I say 'that's it... no more'. But that doesn't last long and I set myself up for eventual loss once again.
   
  Wishing you peace and solice.


----------



## pigmode

Thanks Shane. It was difficult but through the last year I treated every day as a possible last, and tried to always be more mindful of her happiness and existence. If she had a medium day, no problem. A good day was a blessing. Reaching a higher level of acceptance, proved to be very helpful in the end.
   
  I've thought about geting another dog, but still undecided. I should probably move into my condo, for which there are rules against dogs. We'll see. Now would be ideal, as I'll be out of work long enough to house train etc.


----------



## grokit

I feel you as well pigmode, I have twin lab bitches and one of them, Poncho, was the runt of the litter. She's been trying to go to the big sleep for over a year now, but I have been able to maintain her with a maintenance dose of Prednisone and her quality of life is good. If I try to wean her off of them she stops eating and just won't get up, it's actually pretty amazing how these steroids (cortisone I think) can do this. If her sister Lefty slows down I will have to let them go which is something that I really dread doing. But Lefty seems to have much stronger Qi. They are black lab mixes and are about 11.5 years old which is at the end of that breed's life cycle from what I have been told. There were 15 dogs in their litter, they were the only black ones:
   

  Poncho

   
   

  Lefty


----------



## pigmode

Great pics grokit, hang in there.
   
  In the early days of when my dogs cancer started escalating, she had a hard time until we found the right medication. An anti-inflammatory (now discontinued) named Zubrin proved the most effective. Without it, there was difficulty standing up. With, no problem.
   
  Anyway the experience burned into my psyche the need to take responsibility for assuring quality of life without suffering. That process was also one that added a bit of comfort in the end.


----------



## grokit

Thanks pigmode. We tried anti-inflammatory pills with Poncho but they had no effect. The steroids did, the vet prescribed a larger dose that tapered off and had no lasting effect. It was my idea to try a maintenance dose, and she's been okay since. 10mg every other day, if we try every three days she noticeably slows down.


----------



## pigmode

^ I can relate to your experience. We also tried to taper off doses as well as alternate days, but daily was the only solution that worked. The worry of course was side effects, due to long term use of short term medication. It was fortunate that it worked out.


----------



## sachu

Isadora on the left, Luke on the right. Brother and sister 
   
  and yes..that's a girl in a santa costume lol.
   
   
  Isadora...she loves to watch the ducks on the lake..wishes she was chasing them am sure


----------



## kiteki

Cute thread.


----------



## shane55

@ sachu.
   
  Nice Dobies!
  My grandpa raised Dobies. Great animals.


----------



## Bronco628

Toby the chihuahua 
  Mac the Gordon Setter
  Rebel the Brittany Spaniel
  Dubya the west highland terrier


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





bronco628 said:


> Toby the chihuahua
> Mac the Gordon Setter
> Rebel the Brittany Spaniel
> Dubya the west highland terrier


 



 Great shot. i have three dogs. One is a shortie jack russel, Jack russel Datchund mix and a Shibu Mix. Great animals one is 7,4,2. so they be here for a bit cant keep the two little ones in the backyard though as they escape under my fence they dig under and out into the woods in the back of my house


----------



## nmxdaven

Allot of Aussies on here! A few of mine. They are all out of "Slash V" from southern texas.
   
   
  My Male Aussie "Bunny" - 6 years old.
   

   
  Bunny in the backseat of the F-450 about to go camping.
   

   
  Some Bunny booty as they fight over sitting in the front, and the old lady trying to get them in line.
   

   
  Bunny and his little sister "Minnie" ( 2 Years) Hanging out on the River Walk in San Antonio. This was taken right before Minni ran off to go see another dog, with her leash still firmly tied to an empty chair.
   

   
  "Dad, what are you doing??"
   

   
  Winnie, the 1.5 year old shar pei. Always working it for the camera.
   

   

   
  And last but not least, a picture of "Piddles." The last picture I ever took of her. This was the night before we had to put her down, enjoying one of her favorite snacks, soft serve vanillia from Sonic. She was an amazing dog, and just happy that she could share 14 years of her life with us.


----------



## The8thst

Ben the Rottweiler/Husky/Golden Retriever rescue dog that came with a human name and a quirky personality.


----------



## beerguy0

A recent shot of our Aussie twins:
   

   
  Violet and Tracker


----------



## majestic12

Merry Christmas!


----------



## antberg

this is Neo,my ex-wife yorkshire and maltese mixture,sadly she never gave him enough care and again she gave him to some of his father friend,he`s a very happy friend a need a lot of care.

   
  those are Max,my sister pet (she now live in sao paulo so my mom and i have to teke care of him) and Pitti,a female 15 year dog from my auntie,she seems now to have wood bones and walk all discoordinated (very funny),after a bath,they dont seem very happy
  !
   
  again Max,on the left Amy (she died some month ago because of some infection due from an abortion after been pregnant for the second time),and on the middle Poki,the daughter from them,impressive that she seems identically from her mother (esthetically),but her behavior is exatically to his father!

   

   

   

   
  sorry about the bad quality,anyawy
  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Geektox

This is Emery, my ferocious 4-pound toy poodle pup.


----------



## Jon L

Here is a dog I met at a New Years Eve party.


----------



## noway

This is Louie, my 6-year old Parson Russell Terrier.  Good travel dog.


----------



## rpearce1475

Quote: 





noway said:


> This is Louie, my 6-year old Parson Russell Terrier.  Good travel dog.


 

 Thanks for posting this! I laughed so hard I nearly cried.  Then I showed it to my mom, and she laughed so hard she did cry hah


----------



## PrestigeWW

Zeus at 8 weeks...

   
  ..and now..
   

   
  And yes, he's drooling..


----------



## leftnose

Jackson enjoying some fresh snow over the weekend.


----------



## francisdemarte

Baylee at 15 months and 120 lbs.


----------



## PrestigeWW

Quote: 





francisdemarte said:


> Baylee at 15 months and 120 lbs.


 


 Awesome


----------



## Brimstone

This is me and my little puppy Kohda:
   

  He was at around 135 lbs. in this pic from a couple months ago.  Unfortunately, Kohda  got very sick last week and we found out he had cancer.  He had to be put to sleep this week.  He will be missed.


----------



## pigmode

I'm sorry to hear that. From your pic, one can tell he's had a good life. Good luck.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





brimstone said:


> This is me and my little puppy Kohda:
> 
> 
> He was at around 135 lbs. in this pic from a couple months ago.  Unfortunately, Kohda  got very sick last week and we found out he had cancer.  He had to be put to sleep this week.  He will be missed.


 


  That really sucks man, sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## grokit

X3, sorry to hear you lost your "big buddy". Kohda looks quite happy in that pic.


----------



## Brimstone

Thanks guys.  He was very intimidating looking, but was the sweetest dog.  All of the kids in the neighborhood would climb all over him and he would be so patient with them.  He was quite the "gentle giant".


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





brimstone said:


> Thanks guys.  He was very intimidating looking, but was the sweetest dog.  All of the kids in the neighborhood would climb all over him and he would be so patient with them.  He was quite the "gentle giant".


 

  
  And by intimidating you mean the amount of area of which requires scratching is intimidating. I'm sure every small child who saw him and realized the same thing only thought, "Challenge accepted."
   
  We all mourn your loss. The world just got a little less awesome.


----------



## ogatec

Frankie & Helen


----------



## Quinto

Orfeo
   
   
  Very sorry to read about Kohda Brimstone, I feel your pain man....and what a great looking dog it was..
   
  Take care


----------



## Brimstone

Quote: 





quinto said:


> Orfeo
> 
> 
> Very sorry to read about Kohda Brimstone, I feel your pain man....and what a great looking dog it was..
> ...


 

 Thanks.  That is a big guy as well.  How much does Orfeo weigh?


----------



## Quinto

Orfeo weighs 45 kilograms, but he thinks he's a lapdog


----------



## Brimstone

A new dog joined the family this week...
   

   

   

   

  8 Week old Scottish Terrier named Duncan


----------



## jjacq

This is my dog Chase. He looks different in every picture.


----------



## Joshatdot

Chase is too cute =3
   
  Here is Lu-Lu enjoying her new x-mass bed


----------



## jjacq

Lulu is cute too! What kind of dog is she? 

 Hrm we need to get this thread going ^^


----------



## Joshatdot

Quote: 





jjacq said:


> Lulu is cute too! What kind of dog is she?
> 
> Hrm we need to get this thread going ^^


 
   
  Lu-Lu is 1/2 Pomeranian, 1/4 Long Hair Chihuahua, 1/4 Toy Poodle .. she was almost 2 years old in the x-mass video.


----------



## 2Erly

^ Cute dog, I always wanted a Black/Tan Pomeranian they seem like very energetic dogs


----------



## mark_h

Fraggle top SD bottom (sadly departed) taken in dev. tanks as I'm a luddite and still use film.


----------



## William007

2 bearded collies


----------



## Tracon

"Farm Dog" - Click for full img.


----------



## micrors4

My yellow lab puppy, doesn't get much cuter than this.


----------



## Quinto

Bump for some more wonderful doggy pictures


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





quinto said:


> Bump for some more wonderful doggy pictures


 
   
  Your dog reminds me of a cranky old man with a cigar. "Eh, so I got da ball. Wadaboutit?"


----------



## cb2222

My golden retriever "customizing" my gloves this morning.


----------



## 1ofamillion

This thread makes me all warm inside XD


----------



## majestic12




----------



## mark_h




----------



## shane55

Mr. Zeke watching mom take groceries out of the car.
 Hoping she got him something tasty...


----------



## Nixon

My Springer Rocky on the left.


----------



## Quinto

Snow


----------



## Quinto

Feelin homesick (brought her from a Egytian Bedouin village to Europe)


----------



## Leonarfd

Might join the Dog-fi.
   
  My wife and me did drive 7 hours each way to pick up up an crossbreed between Siberian Husky and Tervuren Shephard. The puppy pictures was just to lovely. Got him in the start of the summer in 2008. Been some work to get away the anxious side of the tervuren in him but we did a good job with him while he was little and now he is great. 26 kg so fairly light.
   
  He is a super friendly dog that loves humans and other animals, dont bark or makes noises. But one negative thing is the all the fur, you need to love to vacume clean. Good thing is that he likes heat and cold and can sustain warmth up to 30 celsius without problems and cold down to -40celsius that it can become here in norway int he winter.
   
  Anyway heres the little boy(some mobile pictures taken now and then):


----------



## Happy Camper

quinto said:


> Feelin homesick (brought her from a Egytian Bedouin village to Europe)


With all that snow, I bet she is wondering what she got herself into. Good looker.


----------



## bigshot




----------



## Quinto

Quote: 





leonarfd said:


> Might join the Dog-fi.
> 
> My wife and me did drive 7 hours each way to pick up up an crossbreed between Siberian Husky and Tervuren Shephard. The puppy pictures was just to lovely. Got him in the start of the summer in 2008. Been some work to get away the anxious side of the tervuren in him but we did a good job with him while he was little and now he is great. 26 kg so fairly light.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leonarfd

Yeah he is quite stunning, hard to not feel it that way as im the owner though. Getting questions while walking the street or town quite often about what breed he is and how old.


----------



## labcoat

I pick up my adopted boy Thursday night I am very excited.


----------



## aqsw

I'm very sad today. Taking my best friend in tomorrow to be put down , Gonna really miss him!!!  Last pic.
   
     
   
  RIP Dexter


----------



## Quinto

Quote: 





aqsw said:


> I'm very sad today. Taking my best friend in tomorrow to be put down , Gonna really miss him!!!  Last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Dexter


 
   
   I'm always thankful for the wonderful memories I have of all my previous dogs, but the hurt goes deep, so I feel your pain man, I wish you all the best mate.


----------



## aqsw

Thank you,
   
  It's great to get that new puppy, but it sure hurts when they are at the opposite end of their life.


----------



## Lorspeaker

he is waiting for me in heaven.... what a charmer he is.....12 great years we had.


----------



## Quinto

Quote: 





lorspeaker said:


> he is waiting for me in heaven.... what a charmer he is.....12 great years we had.


 

 Wish you all the best too m8, dogs lives are way to short aren't they..


----------



## aqsw

Quote: 





aqsw said:


> I'm very sad today. Taking my best friend in tomorrow to be put down , Gonna really miss him!!!  Last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Dexter


 
  wow, I thought I was a tougher man, but I'm taking this very hard!
   
  Oh well, I'll try another rye and coke.


----------



## Leonarfd

RIP Dexter

It is always hard to part with them as they do become a part of the family. When it will be the time here again I need to take him to the vet as my wife can't handle it.

The best cure is often that new and cute puppy in your hands 

Hard for some to believe have much a dog can mean for us "dog ppl"


----------



## labcoat

My new buddy is now home


----------



## leftnose




----------



## labcoat

my buddies patented upside down super dog asleep. 

Ry-


----------



## labcoat

opps double post


----------



## labcoat

My poor baby got attacked by another dog on a walk


----------



## Quinto

Looks like a mean bite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, get well soon!


----------



## labcoat

he is almost back to his old self but a little more timid around Dog's he doesn't know.
   
  Never would guess that the dog that got him was half his size.
   
  14 year old girl walking a rescue on a flexy lead is just a bad mix.
   
  Thanks for the well wishes
   
  R-


----------



## Leonarfd

Getting our second dog now a whippet. Will get her in the middle of may. Hard to wait. A little picture from meet with her this weekend.


----------



## labcoat

great looking hound will be a bundle of fun I'm sure


----------



## Podster

Such a great and human thread this is, THX for starting it OP
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So I remember telling the wife the day she took this shot of Chopper our 4 year old Havanese that he has that classic expression of "Seriously"


----------



## bigshot

Nothing funnier than humiliating animals by dressing them up as people!


----------



## David Chavez

Not my dog (sandy) but a great picture. He likes bubbles.


----------



## David Chavez

Quote: 





labcoat said:


> My poor baby got attacked by another dog on a walk


 

 Hope your dog gets well soon.


----------



## labcoat

He is almost back to his normal self but a little heaver and more particularly of his 4 legged friends.

Thanks

Ry


----------



## tomscy2000

​ Our little one recently came down with some duodenal ulcers, but is better now...​ Rocky (named after the ice cream, not the boxer, real or fictional) is three and is a voracious face licker.​


----------



## noxa




----------



## labcoat

Dino is now healthy again and sharing in my hobby


----------



## jbusuego

Meet KOORA she's been with us for only a month and she's grown bigger ever since. BTW she's a Siberian husky mix with unknow breed.


----------



## Jon L

Our Maltese after a haircut.


----------



## labcoat

Koora is so good looking and look at the size of those paws big dog coming.

R-


----------



## Terps Fan

Nice looking dogs everyone!  This is my Standard Poodle Sonny!


----------



## Elader

Koora looks like one happy pup


----------



## Quinto

Cool dogs everybody, keep them commin!
  


  
 Orfeo just turned 9, he´s still pretty fit


----------



## Quinto

terps fan said:


> Nice looking dogs everyone!  This is my Standard Poodle Sonny!


 

 I like poodles  Very smart dogs, Schopenhauer had one


----------



## randy98mtu

My goldendoodles.  A few years back.  Fred is chasing Jake.


----------



## White Lotus

Am I doing this right?


----------



## bigshot

QUICK! FLUSH IT!


----------



## Happy Camper

Some of our past babies from Classy Paws Shih Tzus.


----------



## Quinto




----------



## BaasTurbo

Quinto, those pics are AWESOME !!!

Cool dogs, people!

Here's our Bernese Mountain Dog, Wilson (born on sept. 25 2012 and has been with us since dec. 28 2012). Most recent picture here dates from august, I don't have many pics here at my work station...


----------



## BaasTurbo

Just stumbled upon this picture again:
  

  
 Can I have the cookie now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 He's so cute!


----------



## Quinto

Sweet looking dog!


----------



## BaasTurbo

Thanks! We are so in love with him, he's incredible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't imagine life without a dog to be honest.


----------



## Quinto

baasturbo said:


> Thanks! We are so in love with him, he's incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Me neither, I've had dogs the last 28 years, dogs are so darn cool
  
 I like horses as well


----------



## deadie

Ze dog, how she grows.  Sophie - 4 months to 1 year.


----------



## Endcode

Shorty the dachshund


----------



## labcoat

Your Weiner has a bowl on its head


----------



## BaasTurbo

quinto said:


> I like horses as well




My mom and sister have horses, they're... Characterful. 




deadie said:


> Ze dog, how she grows.  Sophie - 4 months to 1 year.




They grow up quick, right? She's a beauty!



endcode said:


> Shorty the dachshund




Cute!


----------



## Angelbelow

My doggies:


----------



## bigshot

doge!!


----------



## labcoat

so handsome


----------



## Quinto




----------



## bigshot

Walk Like an Egyptian


----------



## Quinto

Dog fail


----------



## SleepyOne

Dog chewed up car! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2551545/Car-fanatic-gives-pet-dog-away-chews-HOLE-fibre-glass-wheel-arch-prized-80-000-Aston-Martin.html


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## BlueNote1553

My boy, Keystone(AKA Little Man, Stoney, Diddles, Sweet Pete). Rocking a suspect Glioma(brain tumor), so we don't know how much more time we have left with him. Needless to say, he is being spoiled rotten.


----------



## Hapster

That's shadow, bit of an alpha dog, but you can't stay mad.



And this is Ollie, he sleeps with me every night, and he gets bullied by shadow. He seems to not take it personally though. That, or he has no idea. Haha


----------



## elmoe

My dog Billie, back when she was around 3 months old. She's about 7 months old now, and already much bigger.


----------



## Quinto

bluenote1553 said:


> My boy, Keystone(AKA Little Man, Stoney, Diddles, Sweet Pete). Rocking a suspect Glioma(brain tumor), so we don't know how much more time we have left with him. Needless to say, he is being spoiled rotten.


 
 Ugh I feel your pain man, wish you all the best..


----------



## BlueNote1553

quinto said:


> Ugh I feel your pain man, wish you all the best..


 
 Cheers, Quinto. He is getting his meds and has responded very well to them. Of course, the cocktail of pharmies he takes gives him wicked- deadly gas. Been keepin' matches around for those occassions.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will be posting picks of my two other beasties shortly.


----------



## BlueNote1553

baasturbo said:


> Thanks! We are so in love with him, he's incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Truer words could not be spoken, BT. I am in my 40's and have worked with dogs in one form or another since I was 20 and could not imagine having to work with bipeds for a living 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Quinto




----------



## bigshot

warsh yo face!


----------



## Quinto

bigshot said:


> warsh yo face!


 


 Done


----------



## bigshot

Dapper!


----------



## Podster

It's so hard now to remember bringing him home and how he is now!


----------



## bigshot

Looks like a stuffed animal!


----------



## Podster

Nope, this is what he looks like when he's stuffed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## bigshot

burp!


----------



## Podster

Ah, feel much better now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta run, catch ya on the flip side


----------



## Quinto

podster said:


> Ah, feel much better now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Kjoet!


----------



## Astropin

This is Oliver. A Coton De Tulear
  
 My daughter is highly allergic.......but not to these. (Non shedding, very low dander).


----------



## Quinto

astropin said:


> This is Oliver. A Coton De Tulear
> 
> My daughter is highly allergic.......but not to these. (Non shedding, very low dander).


 

 Cute, looks like a toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Orfeo went for a swim today..


----------



## shane55

My boy Zeke at Carmel Beach.
 About to turn 5 in June.
 I couldn't imagine a better dog. My third Australian Cattledog, and the best I've known.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Can't believe how much I love this dog. 8 months old.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## mfenske

Here's a picture of Reggie. He's a 3 year old Labradoodle (wife's allergic to dogs that shed). Not the sharpest tool in the shed but he's super sweet.


----------



## bigshot

redcarmoose said:


> Can't believe how much I love this dog. 8 months old.


 
  
 That's a good one! Is it a long hair chihuahua?


----------



## Redcarmoose

bigshot said:


> That's a good one! Is it a long hair chihuahua?





She is a Pom.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomeranian_(dog)

 Today I was at a party and had her follow me around in spite of all the children chasing her. I was proud she could focus and chase me around the yard.


----------



## bigshot

I have a Pomchi and a Pom myself.


----------



## Redcarmoose

bigshot said:


> I have a Pomchi and a Pom myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I have never had a Pom but always seemed to like them when friends had them over?

My Pom is an Alfa female and has a great personality. I love the fact that at times she is fearful and at times she will want to fight dogs 3x bigger.


----------



## BL33DnEaRs

My wife's American Pitbull Eve, 10yrs old and still going strong.


----------



## Quinto




----------



## bigshot

I like the head popping up out of the daisies!


----------



## iceman16221

My boy Kaibutsu.


----------



## Quinto

iceman16221 said:


> My boy Kaibutsu.


 
 Handsome little fella


----------



## bigshot

iceman16221 said:


> My boy Kaibutsu.


 
 DOGE!


----------



## BaasTurbo

Oh my, how he's grown...


----------



## BaasTurbo




----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Send my big big love to all the girls and boys here. My little Bon (as in Bon Jour) will be here shortly.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Here's my little girl:

 And when she was small:


----------



## Redcarmoose

​


----------



## bigshot

Wow! A Tree Pom!


----------



## Redcarmoose

bigshot said:


> Wow! A Tree Pom!


----------



## bigshot

Today, my little Schlitzee turns five.


----------



## Redcarmoose

bigshot said:


> Today, my little Schlitzee turns five.


 
 Cheers!


----------



## Quinto

Orfeo on his daily walk ...
  
 cool dogs all you guys, keep them comming!


----------



## Podster




----------



## Mr Creosote




----------



## bigshot

fresh from a tooth cleaning!


----------



## Quinto

mr creosote said:


>


----------



## Redcarmoose

Her top speed 35.1 mph.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Let me say I've never been a fan of little white dogs. For the longest time they never interested me, I was always into muscular specimens. However, something happened about 6 months ago which changed my opinion. A close friend of my Mothers has a little Shisu / Maltese which suffers from separation anxiety, from a young puppy her original owner would leave her on a boat where she'd be left without food, water or company several days at a time.

 My Mothers friend decided to look after Penny for several years (Penny is now 12) but since changing his life style cannot tend to her every need. Penny's separation anxiety is quite a complex situation, she cannot be left alone for 1 minute without basically falling to pieces, her little heart pumps, her body temperature rises.

 Also getting older now my Mother decided to babysit her from time time to ease the stress, in which I would visit her. As months went on Penny's stayed at my Mothers more than with her owner, so my Mother has in some ways now adopted Penny. When I visit Its nearly impossible not be become attached to her. She's not looking too bad for 12 years old either.


----------



## fnkcow

Damn! How did I miss this thread???
 SUBBED!!


----------



## Redcarmoose

h20fidelity said:


> Let me say I've never been a fan of little white dogs. For the longest time they never interested me, I was always into muscular specimens. However, something happened about 6 months ago which changed my opinion. A close friend of my Mothers has a little Shisu / Maltese which suffers from separation anxiety, from a young puppy her original owner would leave her on a boat where she'd be left without food, water or company several days at a time.
> 
> 
> My Mothers friend decided to look after Penny for several years (Penny is now 12) but since changing his life style cannot tend to her every need. Penny's separation anxiety is quite a complex situation, she cannot be left alone for 1 minute without basically falling to pieces, her little heart pumps, her body temperature rises.
> ...






I still can't get over how tough my little year old white puppy is. She tries to fight big dogs. She chases after roosters. She is fearless which is a good and bad thing. Still I got her at 5 months and I think she may have that separation disorder too. Still love her.


----------



## H20Fidelity

redcarmoose said:


> I still can't get over how tough my little year old white puppy is. She tries to fight big dogs. She chases after roosters. She is fearless which is a good and bad thing. Still I got her at 5 months and I think she may have that separation disorder too. Still love her.


 


 Penny will try to attack big dogs, only after they're a safe distance passed her.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

fnkcow said:


> Damn! How did I miss this thread???
> SUBBED!!


 
 AGREED!
 Gonna flaunt some pictures of my dog now.

  
 His name's Disney. He's turning 5 about 2 days before Christmas. No, the shibe on the left is *not* my doge. Just thought I'd compare how they look alike.


----------



## bigshot

you don't own doge! Haha! They have the same attitude though... "wutthehellyoudoingonnabitecha"


----------



## Podster

Well I see a lot of folks posting their buddies when they were pups so lets look at what made me say he's the one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He already had the "You talkin' to me stance"


----------



## thatBeatsguy

podster said:


> Well I see a lot of folks posting their buddies when they were pups so lets look at what made me say he's the one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm really glad I finally found this thread. So many pages of cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Anyway, here's another:

 He usually takes up one of three modes: "Loud," "Quiet," or "Doge." My sis and I crave to take more pictures of Doge mode.


----------



## raptor84

I have the distinct pleasure of photographing dogs for a living  Lotsa cuties in this thread!


----------



## Terps Fan

My silly boy Sonny.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Quinto




----------



## thatBeatsguy

quinto said:


>


 
 Sorry for your loss, man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I'm a complete stranger, but yeah.


----------



## analogsurviver

quinto said:


>


 
 I know how it feels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - be strong and remember all the good times you had together .


----------



## Quinto

Thanks for the kind words guys, appreciate it


----------



## labcoat

Sorry for your loss


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Stay strong, bro. May Orfeo find peace in the afterlife.


----------



## Quinto

Got this wonderful 6 month old dog from a family who couldn't handle him..wanted to call him Sviatoslav, but my wife settled with Slava..
  
 Have him for a week now and he is doing very good, he really wants to please.


----------



## shane55

^^^ Good looking Dobie.
 Purebred or mix?


----------



## Quinto

Thanks!
  
 He's a rottweiler/dobermann mix..
  
 He has a very pleasant character, great with kids and other animals, it is just key to keep him relaxed/calm indoors and some basic rules and he transformed in a day or 3 into this cute puppy who is really easy to handle..


----------



## shane55

quinto said:


> Thanks!
> 
> He's a rottweiler/dobermann mix..
> 
> He has a very pleasant character, great with kids and other animals, it is just key to keep him relaxed/calm indoors and some basic rules and he transformed in a day or 3 into this cute puppy who is really easy to handle..


 
  
 You can tell 95% about the owner, by the dog.


----------



## Amish

We have two dogs; a pitbull/shep. mix and a whippet.
  
 Trinity
  

  
 Snickers


----------



## labcoat

quinto said:


> Got this wonderful 6 month old dog from a family who couldn't handle him..wanted to call him Sviatoslav, but my wife settled with Slava..
> 
> Have him for a week now and he is doing very good, he really wants to please.




I work with a guy buy that name we call him Slava as well


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Quinto




----------



## Quinto

This tread needs more photos!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Did somebody say more photos?
  
 (sorry for potato quality)


----------



## Podster

Be still and maybe they won't notice us!


----------



## Quinto

podster said:


> Be still and maybe they won't notice us!


 






 cute


----------



## Podster

quinto said:


> cute


 

 THX Quinto, love the facial expression on that last string you posted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That Pom of Beats is always cute


----------



## Quinto

labcoat said:


> I work with a guy buy that name we call him Slava as well


 
  
 Ha, bet his parents were classical piano fans


----------



## pigmode




----------



## Redcarmoose

Daily drive.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Quinto

tennisbal freak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (720p)


----------



## NeObliviscaris

This is Scout. I adopted her a few years ago, she is the best.


----------



## bassboysam

this thread needs more basset hounds. 

best dogs ever!

this is Smartypants.


----------



## Quinto

1st birthday today


----------



## Jodlar

my beast


----------



## Podster

jodlar said:


> my beast


 

 Great expression
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Pigmode, good looking buddy. My aunt has one just like that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Redcar, that second set is just teasing the cat right. The here's my tongue come and get it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 NeO, Scout is a beautiful dog sir
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Grew up with three Beagle's and two Basset hounds BassBoy, mild mannered and sweet dogs.
  
 Happy Birthday Slava, can't believe it's already been a year Quinto!!!!
  
 Chopper turned 8 yesterday, changed up is food to Blue Moon last year and he's really gotten some pep back to his step and he can still jump up and look me eye to eye at 6 foot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


 His "Hey all you single ladies shot


----------



## Dogmatrix

Australian stumpy tail cattle dog
 His name is Pea he is 2 years old and crazy
 Couple of recent portraits


----------



## jjacq

My dog that looks like a fox, Chase!


----------



## shane55

dogmatrix said:


> Australian stumpy tail cattle dog
> His name is Pea he is 2 years old and crazy
> Couple of recent portraits


 
 Beautiful dog.
 Newsflash... all Cattledogs are crazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This is my boy Zeke. He is our third Cattledog (though not stumpy).


----------



## Don Wolfberg

Belgian Malinois, I park her in my house next to my apache helicopter


----------



## bigx5murf




----------



## Quinto

bigx5murf said:


>


 






 cute!


----------



## Koyote

Suzy:


----------



## Koyote

Eddy:


----------



## Koyote

Jackie:


----------



## labcoat

Our newest addition Stella


----------



## Redcarmoose

My Wife's dog Coco has slowly trained us. She knows if she barks we come to her. If it is cool out we leave her in the car with our other dog while eating in restaurants. She can see us eating and starts barking when she sees we stopped eating.

She now sleeps next to my wife has half the bed and her own pillow. She has to have her food in a vary particular way or we get the look that stuff is not right. She even some how has her own calendar knowing when Saturday and Sunday is. I can only guess what is going to be next?


----------



## Jayhawk785




----------



## Quinto

Slava plays with his girlfriend sheperd mix..


----------



## silvrr

A few of my pup.
  

  
 Shortly after her first time swimming.


----------



## Quinto




----------



## labcoat

My pair having some evening fun. Greyhounds only know how to play tag.


----------



## odevans

When your dog can take a better photo than you can.


----------



## serman005

Hilarious.


----------



## Huwge

Lagotto - daft as a brush


----------



## sinesweep

our old fart...10+ years old


----------



## maximal112

How does one say no to this face? Our 5 month old boy


----------



## TheoS53

Misty


----------



## shane55

theos53 said:


> Misty


 
  
 Beautiful girl.


----------



## Quinto

fuego said:


> Your dogs are very adorable. Just got this new lab and his name is Brave. I'm also new in taking care of dogs that's why I am still relying on websites that can help me on tips for food, harness, dog toys etc. So far I'm reading tips at http://www.happypetsnow.com/. Is there any other websites I can see and check for other tips? Your suggestions and recommendations are very welcome!


 

 Cute looking doggy!  I find Cesar Millan's video's quite helpful he also wrote books I think..


----------



## silvrr

quinto said:


> Cute looking doggy!  I find Cesar Millan's video's quite helpful he also wrote books I think..


 
 Don't bother responding, its just a spam message and was reported.  The image looked a bit off to me, turns out it dates back to 2008.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Redcarmoose

_*Roll'n OLDFART style.*_


----------



## Mython

I grew up with dogs, but haven't had any for years, now.
  
 At some point in the near future, I'd like a couple of Weimaraners or Vizslas:


----------



## silvrr

Both those breeds need a lot of daily exercise. They can be a handful in inexperienced hands. Very smart and loyal dogs though.


----------



## Mython

Yes, a huge amount of exercise, and they can be neurotic and willful if not handled correctly!


----------



## Mython

Just for fun:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/797585/help-where-do-i-get-this-stand#post_12322428


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Quinto

Our Egyptian dog, she's 14


----------



## Mython

quinto said:


> Our Egyptian dog, she's 14


 
  
  
 Looks very alert & healthy for 14yrs old


----------



## Quinto

mython said:


> Looks very alert & healthy for 14yrs old


 

 Thanks!
  
 She is a very strong dog, never been sick, although she gets fat like a pig when you feed her a tiny bit to much lol..product of survival of the fittest I guess, those countries are brutal for dogs, although I've seen worse in Asia.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## frankraindog

Chilling , listening to music


----------



## Quinto

pictures taken today for his 2nd birthday...


----------



## Podster

No fat on this fellow Quinto, Happy Birthday
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Chopper just turned 8 a few weks back, his new best friend is the guy who runs the local Shave Ice stand and he start dragging me now when he realizes where we are


----------



## Redcarmoose

podster said:


> No fat on this fellow Quinto, Happy Birthday:bigsmile_face:
> 
> Chopper just turned 8 a few weks back, his new best friend is the guy who runs the local Shave Ice stand and he start dragging me now when he realizes where we are:rolleyes:




One of my dogs in five and has been amazing me with her intelligence. She drinks water before we go out so she does not get thirsty. She rolls down car windows with the button? She also knows if I give her a treat at night that there is no way she will get another treat from my Wife. 

My dogs favorite thing is car rides, or motorcycle rides around town.


----------



## frankraindog

My little friend, got 14 years old yesterday.
 On this picture he's about 10 - 11


----------



## Redcarmoose

Lulu 11 months old.


----------



## Quinto

frankraindog said:


> My little friend, got 14 years old yesterday.
> On this picture he's about 10 - 11


 

 Cute looking dog, these are very smart right? I have a soft spot for old dogs..you have a recent picture?


----------



## Quinto

redcarmoose said:


> Lulu 11 months old.


 
 Cute, looks like a sweet, easy going dog..


----------



## Quinto

podster said:


> No fat on this fellow Quinto, Happy Birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Chopper..lol cute


----------



## Redcarmoose

quinto said:


> Cute, looks like a sweet, easy going dog..




Yes, we just got her four days ago. I was not sure how to judge her as she was fully with-out any emotion. Took her for three different hour long walks. The night of the third walk she then jumped up and put her paws on my shoulders to say hello, or I love you or what ever.

Totally easy going, and smart. The second walk she dragged me across a field as that's where we went on the 1st walk. Didn't realize Husky Dogs howl much of the time, a new thing for us.


----------



## Podster

quinto said:


> Chopper..lol cute


 

 Chopper says THX Quinto


----------



## Redcarmoose

podster said:


> Chopper says THX Quinto




Big light on inside that dogs eyes.


----------



## Vigrith

I'm a shepherd kinda guy. 5 and 2 years old.


----------



## Podster

vigrith said:


> I'm a shepherd kinda guy. 5 and 2 years old.


 

 Maximum cool floor coverage


----------



## Quinto




----------



## Mython

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3731266/Stray-dog-waits-SIX-MONTHS-outside-hotel-Argentina-air-stewardess-shows-affection-adopted-returned.html


----------



## Stealthyduc

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mython

Is that a Malamute crossed with a Labrador retriever?


----------



## Stealthyduc

I was told he was a Shepherd/Lab when i got him from the shelter. I believe there is something else in him too because he only weighs about 50 lbs.


----------



## Mython

Nice looking dog, whatever his genes may be.


----------



## Stealthyduc

He's part whatever dog loves to run alot! I take him to the fair grounds here everyday let him get out and I just drive off and he follows me for miles. He loves it lol. Thanks!


----------



## Mython

I'm looking at the slightly pale eyes and wondering if, maybe, there might be a Weimaraner in his genes - maybe a great grandparent.
  
 I can't see his paw shape clearly in your photograph - that can sometimes be a clue, since dogs like Weimaraners and Vizslas have quite distinctive paw shapes.
  
  
 As for running, check out the video (not my dog) in my post a couple of months back:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/460466/dog-fi/540#post_12676997


----------



## Stealthyduc

There's some feet haha. And that dog is crazy! It doesn't look like it should be able to run that fast lol. 





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mython

OK, well those feet don't look like Weimaraner - maybe some Whippet in there, somewhere?
  
  
 The head looks a little larger than the body, actually! LOL  - still a beautiful dog, all the same.


----------



## Stealthyduc

mython said:


> OK, well those feet don't look like Weimaraner - maybe some Whippet in there, somewhere?
> 
> 
> The head looks a little larger than the body, actually! LOL  - still a beautiful dog, all the same.


 
Hahaha yes that angle makes his body look so small. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Quinto




----------



## bigx5murf

A service my wife's salon just started offering.


----------



## DLeeWebb




----------



## 472439 (Apr 28, 2017)

Looking at Nordåsvannet from mount Fløyen in Bergen - Norway






And now I go down into the woods:


----------



## DLeeWebb




----------



## 472439

Hey, its just so windy today...


----------



## Wyville (May 9, 2017)

Oh why did I open this thread?! So jealous of everyone here! My wife and I want nothing more than to hear the pitter patter of little paws. Or in our case, big paws as we have our hearts set on a Newfoundland.


----------



## LTSFBH

Brie: Responsible for my wife and I meeting.


 

Star (named by my son): Newest member of the family.


 

Buffalo: Rescued from a very hard life. RIP buddy.


 

Apologize for the large pics.


----------



## Quinto (Oct 12, 2017)

RIP


----------



## labcoat

So sorry for your loss


----------



## DLeeWebb (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## DLeeWebb

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1429096071/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_49?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

My puppy, pictured above, has just turned twelve. She is the light of my life. I have had a few remarkable dogs that have enriched my life, and I know how incredibly difficult it will be to lose her. My condolences to those of you that have experienced the loss of a pet. The dogs pictured above that have passed away look like a special crew and have clearly blessed the lives of their human companions. In the past, and again in the not too terribly distant future, I plan to read it again. I highly recommend it to anyone who has lost their "best friend." Another book, well worth reading is pictured below...


----------



## Monsterzero




----------



## Tinnitus Man




----------



## LukeVivolo




----------



## Monoespacio




----------



## Mython

DLeeWebb said:


>



Is this a dutch shepherd dog?

Quite reminds me of the dog in the well-known 'talking dog' youtube clip:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw


----------



## Redcarmoose

Lucky some restaurants like dogs at the table.


----------



## Ron Sherwood

My listening buddies: James and Tracy


----------



## Monsterzero




----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


> Lucky some restaurants like dogs at the table.



That's always refreshing My boy Chopper just tuned 10! As faithful as they come


----------



## Quinto (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## SoundDouble

My 2 fools on laundry day


----------



## labcoat

Stella and her 3 legged lego doppelganger


----------



## Amberlamps (Mar 10, 2019)

How did I miss this thread ?

My best buddy *Ace*, Acey Boo, Boo Boo and finally  “Boob’s”, he sadly left us 4 weeks ago.

He survived with an enlarged heart and congestive heart failure for 4 years. He never once complained and, until he took a stroke 5 weeks ago, he was doing excellent for the disease that he had.

At the beginning of August, one morning he woke up and he just wasn’t himself. So we took him to the vets and they did an ultrasound of his chest, as they could not xray him for fear the anasthetic would kill him because of his heart.

Once she saw the monitor, she shook her head and told us that it was now only a matter of minutes, hours, days or possibly a couple of weeks.

He lasted right up until sunday the 25th of november.  Two weeks earlier he took a stroke and by all accounts he was recovering and had regained control of his front right leg.  After making good progress from his stroke, he suddenly stopped eating, drinking and kept spitting out his heart medications.

He was telling us that he had had enough and, that he didn’t want to carry on. It was heart breaking to see him like that, we felt so helpless.

With broken hearts and tears in our eyes, we decided it was now time to do what we really didn’t think we would have to do, and we took him on his last journey.

11:20 am, sunday the 25th of november is when he left us. However hard it is to accept, he is now in a much better place and is no longer suffering.

On that day, the emergency vet on call was his usual vet, which was fortunate, as he was always at ease with her and, he would get and give her a kiss and generally be playful with/around her. She was also in tears but, I’m glad it was her,


Meet Boob’s Head-Fi

This is Boob’s a few weeks after his birth, he needed an emergency operation when he was born and you can see the operation lump next to his junk. He also suffered from extreme allergies and the odd’s were against him from day 1, he was on steroids for his entire life.



 


This is Boob’s aged 6



 




 




 


This is Boob’s aged 11 and this photo was taken mere months ago.



 


This is the box the vets put him in for us to take him home,



 


Lastly we had him cremated, we have his ashes and they are next to a photo of him.



 

He was my first dog as I was always a cat lover,  but my very first experience of owning a dog was so great that I didn’t know his loss would make me feel so sad.

He was more than just a dog, he was a member of the family, my entire family, they all miss him, mum, sister, brothers, inlaws and the kids. The house has changed since he is no longer here, it’s deathly quiet and feels weird.

He would also follow us around wherever we went in the house. Because he did that, it made the house seem much livelier as he was always there when we would turn around.

After the newyear we are going to get another dog, probably another Chihuahua but who knows ?

When he was a puppy he had a black face, it wasn’t until after his death when we were looking at photos of him, did we then realise that his face had more or less turned white, and yet nobody noticed it


----------



## Quinto

As one stranger to another, I feel your pain man, I'm at dog number 8 at this stage of my life, it's always hard to say goodbye but I also realize that if my first dog was still here, I would have missed out on the other 6 and my current one..

All the best mate.


----------



## SoundDouble

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DLeeWebb

SoundDouble said:


> Sorry for your loss.



I have lost nine dogs that have touched my life. My dog Meisje is thirteen. We dog lovers, and pet lovers in general, must rationalize a dilemma. We must balance a difficult equation. For us to experience and accept the joyous, genuine, selfless love and companionship of our pets, our friends, we must also accept the pain that comes from their painfully short lives. This rationalization and balancing is difficult to say the least. I'm sure that the readers of this thread know, and most accept the conditions, of that contract. That bargain is so easy to make in the beginning, but so hard to accept at the end. It doesn't make the pain less, and may temporarily make the mourning more intense, but it helps to focus on what our precious companions have given us during their lives...

I recommend to every friend that they take the time to read this short book after a cherished pet passes away. Those that have, have thanked me, and all passed that advice along to their friends...all the best!
https://smile.amazon.com/Last-Will-...4032&sr=8-1&keywords=A+Very+Distinguished+Dog

*A DOG'S PRAYER ~*
*Treat me kindly, my beloved master, for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me.*

*Do not break my spirit with a stick, for though I should lick your hand between the blows, your patience and understanding will more quickly teach me the things you would have me do.*

*Speak to me often, for your voice is the world's sweetest music, as you must know by the fierce wagging of my tail when your footstep falls upon my waiting ear.*

*When it is cold and wet, please take me inside, for I am now a domesticated animal, no longer used to bitter elements, and I ask no greater glory than the privilege of sitting at your feet beside the hearth... though had       you no home, I would rather follow you through ice and snow than rest upon the softest pillow in the warmest home in all the land, for you are my god and I am your devoted worshiper.*

*Keep my pan filled with fresh water, for although I should not reproach you were it dry, I cannot tell you when I suffer thirst. Feed me clean food, that I may stay well, to romp and play and do your bidding, to walk by your side, and stand ready, willing and able to protect you with my life, should your life be in danger.*

*And, beloved master, should the Great Master see fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. Rather hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest... and I will leave you knowing with the last breath I drew, my fate was ever safest in your hands.*

*by Beth Harris*


----------



## DLeeWebb (Jan 3, 2019)

"Meisje"


----------



## Monsterzero

So sorry for the loss of your dog. Its one of the hardest things to go thru in life.


----------



## Quinto




----------



## Duffius

Shot with Canon A-1.


----------



## josephthebassist

Hi guys! Here’s a picture of a random corgi so I can subscribe to the thread◡̈


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## paddycrow (Feb 25, 2019)

I have two!


----------



## Shaggy8675

Some great dogs here. A real dog person here. Couldn't live without them 

Atm we have 2 large Poodles, and 1 Bouvier des Flandres


----------



## Quinto (Mar 11, 2019)

Poddles are so underrated, what a great looking dogs, smart too , the bouvier was popular in the 80-ties where I live, don't see them much anymore.

Pity, although it's good for the health of the bouviers in general..

-edit- o haha je komt uit Nederland, gave honden man!


----------



## Podster

Amberlamps said:


> How did I miss this thread ?
> 
> My best buddy *Ace*, Acey Boo, Boo Boo and finally  “Boob’s”, he sadly left us 4 weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss, I'm sure Boob's had 11 wonderful years despite his affliction because of your love I love how Chihuahuas always look relatively the same their whole lives, my Havanese looked so different as a puppy from his adult self

Hard to believe they are even the same dog!


----------



## Amberlamps

Podster said:


> Sorry for your loss, I'm sure Boob's had 11 wonderful years despite his affliction because of your love I love how Chihuahuas always look relatively the same their whole lives, my Havanese looked so different as a puppy from his adult self
> 
> Hard to believe they are even the same dog!



Thank you for your kind words.

We are just awaiting a litter of chihuahua’s to be born. Then they will stay with the mum for 10 weeks and get vaccinations and chipped. So it’s looking like it will be summertime before we get our hands on another chi. One which will be Kennel Club registered, which is a good thing, as alot of people are selling fake chihuahuas. 

They look like a chi when they are a baby, but, when grown up you can easily tell that they are fake and of a mixed breed.


----------



## Podster

Amberlamps said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> We are just awaiting a litter of chihuahua’s to be born. Then they will stay with the mum for 10 weeks and get vaccinations and chipped. So it’s looking like it will be summertime before we get our hands on another chi. One which will be Kennel Club registered, which is a good thing, as alot of people are selling fake chihuahuas.
> 
> They look like a chi when they are a baby, but, when grown up you can easily tell that they are fake and of a mixed breed.



Indeed, it's a shame how much is being faked these days. There is such a lack of integrity in the world today it's truly sad. Great news on that new Chi even if you have to wait a little longer


----------



## Shaggy8675

Quinto said:


> Poddles are so underrated, what a great looking dogs, smart too , the bouvier was popular in the 80-ties where I live, don't see them much anymore.
> 
> Pity, although it's good for the health of the bouviers in general..
> 
> -edit- o haha je komt uit Nederland, gave honden man!


Yes, we are Dutch, wel 50% that is haha 

But yes, poodles are great. But people keep calling them labradoodles... Dumbasses haha
And the Bouviers, they seem to have more and more problems.  The  Dutch bloodlines are dominated by a few breeders, which causes problems. 2 of my Bouviers had epilepsy. A lot of real pedegrees seem to g et that because of limited fresh bloodlines, from Bouviers to Labrador etc.


----------



## Wyville

Shaggy8675 said:


> Yes, we are Dutch, wel 50% that is haha
> 
> But yes, poodles are great. But people keep calling them labradoodles... Dumbasses haha
> And the Bouviers, they seem to have more and more problems.  The  Dutch bloodlines are dominated by a few breeders, which causes problems. 2 of my Bouviers had epilepsy. A lot of real pedegrees seem to g et that because of limited fresh bloodlines, from Bouviers to Labrador etc.


Spoke to a neighbour a couple of days ago and the same thing is happening with Leonbergers. The breeder of her Leonberger even switched breeds because of it, which is a terrible shame because my wife and I were looking to get a Leonberger once circumstances allow.

Bouviers are great, btw. Grew up around them because my uncle used to have Bouvier kennels in Eersel (yep, more Dutchies around here). 

Anyone else enjoyed Crufts over the weekend? We had the live streams on all weekend. (Crufts YouTube channel)


----------



## Leonarfd

Had a Siberien Husky before this wippet, both my wife and I must agree on one thing. So much more easy with a less dominant dog like this.

Depending on the picture she can be cute or ugly


----------



## Amberlamps

Podster said:


> Indeed, it's a shame how much is being faked these days. There is such a lack of integrity in the world today it's truly sad. Great news on that new Chi even if you have to wait a little longer



Yesterday a breeder in my city posted an ad online for 10 week old chihuahua’s and guess what, I’m getting a puppy later today 

He is not the same colour as my boobs, which is probably a good thing, as I was hunting for a white and black chi, but if we got one, we would forever be comparing it to boobs.

So we have opted for a tri-colour chi, it is tan, black and white.

This is a picture of him from the seller, he is 10 weeks old.



 


Awww, doesn’t he look cute ?

Now we just need to figure out a name for him.


----------



## DLeeWebb

Amberlamps said:


> Awww, doesn’t he look cute ?
> Now we just need to figure out a name for him.



Oh my, he's precious! Look at that face! Congratulations! I think you made a good call getting a different color from "boobs." You will have a constant reminder of your new puppy's uniqueness. while preserving that visual and emotional memory of boobs. Boobs, through you, will infuse this new puppy with his spirit. Good luck with the name and keep us posted!


----------



## Amberlamps

DLeeWebb said:


> Oh my, he's precious! Look at that face! Congratulations! I think you made a good call getting a different color from "boobs." You will have a constant reminder of your new puppy's uniqueness. while preserving that visual and emotional memory of boobs. Boobs, through you, will infuse this new puppy with his spirit. Good luck with the name and keep us posted!



Yeah, he looks like butter wouldn’t melt in his mouth, but I know the crazy that he is about to bring back into our home. 

I think you’re right regarding not going for the same colour as boobs, it’s been 4 months since he passed, and looking back, I was just wanting a black and white replacement for boobs, which it wouldn’t be and it would be weird and we would be forever comparing them.

As for the name, that will take some time, I will post it here along with a better photo, but I know one thing, his name won’t be 2 boobs or boobs 2 

Cheers


----------



## Podster

Those cute Gremlin ears and take me home and I'll love you forever eyes is all it takes! Congrats


----------



## blackdragon87

some great photos here. i am thinking of buying a dalmatian myself


----------



## DLeeWebb

blackdragon87 said:


> some great photos here. i am thinking of buying a dalmatian myself



There are some good pictures here...I love Dalmatians. They're beautiful and intelligent. I have heard that they're high maintenance, but like any dog, it seems more about nurture and training than anything...


----------



## Amberlamps

blackdragon87 said:


> some great photos here. i am thinking of buying a dalmatian myself



My mums friend breeds dalmations.

I could of had one years ago, but they need a good few hours of outdoor exercise daily. Which is something I cannot commit to doing. Not by choice mind you.

Plus her dogs farts stink, seriously, I was over at my mums a few weeks ago and her friend was over with one of her dogs and it’s constant farts was like Agent Orange, it clears the area of every living thing.

But I can let the world know that my new puppy Bobo is nuts and loveable, 9 weeks old and he always does the toilet on his puppy pads and, he can even pee on command, I swear, I can pick him up and lay him down on a puppy pad and he will try to walk off, I just tell him to go pee and he does it, even if it’s just a tiny amount.

I was amazed to find that out, he is 9 weeks old and fits in the palm of my hand and he can piss on command.


----------



## Quinto

Amberlamps said:


> My mums friend breeds dalmations.
> 
> I could of had one years ago, but they need a good few hours of outdoor exercise daily. Which is something I cannot commit to doing. Not by choice mind you.
> 
> ...



Experimenting with other kinds of dogfood might be a plan, seriously..


----------



## SeeSax

@josephthebassist greetings from Tucker, another Head-Fi Corgi!


 

-Collin-


----------



## Wyville

SeeSax said:


> @josephthebassist greetings from Tucker, another Head-Fi Corgi!
> 
> 
> 
> -Collin-


Hey Tucker! Looking good there my friend!


----------



## DLeeWebb

Amberlamps said:


> My mums friend breeds dalmations.
> 
> I could of had one years ago, but they need a good few hours of outdoor exercise daily. Which is something I cannot commit to doing. Not by choice mind you.
> 
> ...



So the name is "Bobo." (cute!) Sounds like a great dog. Peeing on command is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## labcoat (Mar 20, 2019)

Our Stella lost her battle with Cancer last night







https://photos.app.goo.gl/yUsU9CrBQWuyEFSW8

7/14/12-3/19/19

SE'sBabyBump aka "Baby" forever in our hearts


----------



## Quinto

labcoat said:


> Our Stella lost her battle with Cancer last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a cute looking dog, all the best, hope you find some comfort in good memories and time will soften your pain.


----------



## Amberlamps

DLeeWebb said:


> So the name is "Bobo." (cute!) Sounds like a great dog. Peeing on command is quite an accomplishment!



He is a little cutie, but yesterday he ripped the carpet and pissed on our bed, but he can still piss on command when he is on his puppy pad.

This isnt a great photo, but this is him.


----------



## Amberlamps

labcoat said:


> Our Stella lost her battle with Cancer last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww man, I’m sorry for your loss, it’s not nice experience.

I lost my boobs at the end of november last year and I was heart broken. I didn’t want another dog, but we just got a puppy a few days ago and already it’s making the house feel like it used to when boobs was alive.

RIP Stella.


----------



## labcoat

Thanks guys it was really hard but i couldn't let her suffer anymore. Now i worry about my old dog Dino also being alone.


----------



## Amberlamps

labcoat said:


> Thanks guys it was really hard but i couldn't let her suffer anymore. Now i worry about my old dog Dino also being alone.



You did the right thing, now that I look back, I think we should of let boobs go atleast 2 weeks before we did.

Dino will no doubt miss Stella, maybe give it some time and get a puppy or a younger dog to keep Dino company ?


----------



## labcoat

Amberlamps said:


> You did the right thing, now that I look back, I think we should of let boobs go atleast 2 weeks before we did.
> 
> Dino will no doubt miss Stella, maybe give it some time and get a puppy or a younger dog to keep Dino company ?



When i and my wife are ready we will get another retired racer off if the track to keep the old man company. We may also foster retired racers on there way to there forever homes. But my heart isn't ready yet but i also have to think of Dino and the kids who both seem to be taking it better then me and the wife


----------



## miketlse

Amberlamps said:


> He is a little cutie, but yesterday he ripped the carpet and pissed on our bed, but he can still piss on command when he is on his puppy pad.
> 
> This isnt a great photo, but this is him.


Looks like he is asking a question:

where is my dinner?
where is my DAVE?
etc


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 21, 2019)

One dog I have is 10 years old and one dog I have is 5. Also I actually have other dogs but they are not as close to me. I’ve never had dogs before so I’m trying to prepare myself for the 10 years-olds departure.

I know it could be 0 to 4 more years possibly a little longer as she is a terrier?


----------



## Amberlamps

miketlse said:


> Looks like he is asking a question:
> 
> where is my dinner?
> where is my DAVE?
> etc



He is in a biting mood just now, last week when we first got him it was kisses, now it’s bite anything and everything, supposedly thats what happens when they are teething. 

I had no idea dogs got two sets of teeth like humans do. 

My Audio gear is well shielded from him, absolutely no pissing/dogs allowed anywhere near them.


----------



## Quinto

ahh you sure have your priorities straight


----------



## miketlse

Amberlamps said:


> He is in a biting mood just now, last week when we first got him it was kisses, now it’s bite anything and everything, supposedly thats what happens when they are teething.
> 
> I had no idea dogs got two sets of teeth like humans do.
> 
> My Audio gear is well shielded from him, absolutely no pissing/dogs allowed anywhere near them.


Reminds me of when my cat was teething. One day he decided to try chewing through one of my charger cables, but mainly stopped at cosmetic damage. I feared that my hifi cables might be next, but thankfully he never touched another cable of any sort.


----------



## Amberlamps

miketlse said:


> Reminds me of when my cat was teething. One day he decided to try chewing through one of my charger cables, but mainly stopped at cosmetic damage. I feared that my hifi cables might be next, but thankfully he never touched another cable of any sort.



We have had him for exactly one week today and he has already ripped the carpet, he got hold of a thread and kept pulling it, now we have a visible line of missing carpet. Just aswell that we have planned on redecorating this summer. 

After that I shelled out for a playpen/jail cell for him, which is big enough for him to do whatever he wants, but he is not able to get access to the carpet.

My kit is well and truly out of his reach!


----------



## labcoat

Redcarmoose said:


> One dog I have is 10 years old and one dog I have is 5. Also I actually have other dogs but they are not as close to me. I’ve never had dogs before so I’m trying to prepare myself for the 10 years-olds departure.
> 
> I know it could be 0 to 4 more years possibly a little longer as she is a terrier?



Stella was not that old she wasn't even 7 yet. made it even tougher.

My old man is 10.5 yrs old we are hoping he will see 13 and Greyhounds are generally pretty healthy large bread dogs.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Amberlamps

Redcarmoose said:


>



Awwww, cute


----------



## Leonarfd




----------



## Glmoneydawg




----------



## Glmoneydawg

SAMMY the murder potamous


----------



## Jason Van Patten

Hercules (left) and Zeus.  At this stage, Herc is a little over 5 and his younger brother just turned 3.  Both are around 100lbs (variable), both from the same sire and same breeder.  I love Labradors.



 

The other morning, I had to take a brief break from my workout for Labrador Sumo:

https://twitter.com/jasonvanpatten/status/1100451325345742850


----------



## Jason Van Patten

Herc tries to get some tail.  Does he succeed? ...


----------



## FangJoker (May 7, 2019)

Redcarmoose said:


>



Pomchi?



Leonarfd said:


>



Full pom?

Here's mine.









He's too needy, always wants to play, rarely gets angry unlike my former pom that wasn't needy, lazy, and was a mean dog especially as he got older. Completely opposite dogs. 

I suspect my dog is mostly pom and a little bit of a long haired Chihuahua as he doesn't have the pom undercoat and body is longer like a Chihuahua. My first was from a legit breeder with papers and the 2nd was off Craigslist with no papers and the guy looked like he was backyard breeder (he looked like he was homeless and we did the transaction in a Del Taco parking lot), but this dog is way better than my first. 
I'm glad we went with him instead of his brother that was all white, but in the end I wanted a brown pom as the former one that had passed away was brown as well.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 7, 2019)

FangJoker said:


> Pomchi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.
Pomeranian....paid $120 at a pet shop.

Your dog looks like mine!


Her name is Nana and she is 5.
She has attitude, I guess that’s why she is my favorite of 6 dogs? She growls at my Wife too. Lol. She bit the plumber also. Even I can make her growl. She is crazy!


----------



## FangJoker

Redcarmoose said:


> Yep.
> Pomeranian....paid $120 at a pet shop.
> 
> Your dog looks like mine!
> ...



Have you found anything that works on tear stains? Mine has terrible tear stains, but the vet said that the products that used to work effectively on it are no longer for sale because it was unsafe or something.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 7, 2019)

FangJoker said:


> Have you found anything that works on tear stains? Mine has terrible tear stains, but the vet said that the products that used to work effectively on it are no longer for sale because it was unsafe or something.



Well, here she gets a bath about three days a week as I walk her about that much. The stains seem to go away after a bath. I just look at it as natural dog life......you know......part of what they are as a creature.

I look at stuff like that as maybe an important part of who they are, like there is a reason for it?

I don’t know if three baths a week is bad, but she is the healthiest creature within a mile? I also have a Husky, another Pom, a Terrier and two Kintamani Dogs.


----------



## FangJoker (May 7, 2019)

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, here she gets a bath about three days a week as I walk her about that much. The stains seem to go away after a bath. I just look at it as natural dog life......you know......part of what they are as a creature.
> 
> I look at stuff like that as maybe an important part of who they are, like there is a reason for it?



My dog goes out maybe once a month. He doesn't like going out in the yard unlike my former dog. Remember they are opposite dogs in every way.

I thought giving a bath that often strips away oils from the skin and fur? Since my dog is almost always indoors, he gets a bath once a month to 6 weeks and the tear stains mostly go away after a bath, but there's no way we'd give him a bath that often. He wiggles around too much and sometimes I'll jump in the shower with my surf shorts to wash him as it's easier than doing it from outside of the tub shower. There's a new community in our area that we have thought about moving to and one of the options is a dog shower area in the washer/dryer area and if we decide to buy new instead of resale, we'd definitely get that option. But we're hoping to find someone selling in that particular community within a year as we are a bit too picky in the community and area and we'd like to move before prices get more out of control than they are right now.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Here is the Terrier and Husky. My top three favorites. 



FangJoker said:


> My dog goes out maybe once a month. He doesn't like going out in the yard unlike my former dog. Remember they are opposite dogs in every way.
> 
> I thought giving a bath that often strips away oils from the skin and fur? Since my dog is almost always indoors, he gets a bath once a month to 6 weeks and the tear stains mostly go away after a bath, but there's no way we'd give him a bath that often. He wiggles around too much and sometimes I'll jump in the shower with my surf shorts to wash him as it's easier than doing it from outside of the tub shower. There's a new community in our area that we have thought about moving to and one of the options is a dog shower area in the washer/dryer area and if we decide to buy new instead of resale, we'd definitely get that option. But we're hoping to find someone selling in that particular community within a year as we are a bit too picky in the community and area and we'd like to move before prices get more out of control than they are right now.


----------



## FangJoker

Nymeria?


----------



## Wyville

Redcarmoose said:


> Here is the Terrier and Husky. My top three favorites.


Love that terrier, and I so badly want a Husky. We have a few in shelters close by ready for adoption and it hurts me that I can't pick up one of them (not allowed pets in our current home). 

My buddy Renzo...
 
He was my sister in-law's dog. She rescued him from a shelter in Greece where she had worked several months as a volunteer. Poor guy was in bad shape when he came over, thin, ill, traumatised from who knows what he lived through before he was picked up by the shelter. So when she brought him over he obviously got spoiled to bits. We would take him on holiday around every New Year's Eve to a fireworks free area because he was afraid of the noise. Passed away a couple of years ago, just before we were to take him on the most extravagant holiday yet. But at least we were able to give him a few wonderful years.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 7, 2019)

The Terrier is the smartest dog I own. She understands a whole vocabulary of English words. Scary smart really. Also she is very contemplating and careful. She has run off twice though. They can get on a tangent and just go off smelling things around the neighborhood!



FangJoker said:


> Nymeria?





Wyville said:


> Love that terrier, and I so badly want a Husky. We have a few in shelters close by ready for adoption and it hurts me that I can't pick up one of them (not allowed pets in our current home).
> 
> My buddy Renzo...
> 
> He was my sister in-law's dog. She rescued him from a shelter in Greece where she had worked several months as a volunteer. Poor guy was in bad shape when he came over, thin, ill, traumatised from who knows what he lived through before he was picked up by the shelter. So when she brought him over he obviously got spoiled to bits. We would take him on holiday around every New Year's Eve to a fireworks free area because he was afraid of the noise. Passed away a couple of years ago, just before we were to take him on the most extravagant holiday yet. But at least we were able to give him a few wonderful years.



The thing is that Husky breeds like to run away. My dog has gotten away from me on walks about five times. One time a guy on the street flagged me down to say she was in the back of his repair shop. Another time when I was at a park trying to teach her to come to me she ran off and I found her in a men’s bathroom in the back of a restaurant. Lol.

They can run at maybe about 13mph......with in shape top runners getting up to 28mph....way faster than you can run!

Basically if they get out of the yard or off the leash, they are gone.

The breed just does not care if they get separation from you. This last time was at a hotel complex and I was chasing her for 10 minutes. I was really mad and beat her, and I think she kinda knows what’s going to happen if she runs off now. But that breed is easy to loose! They have been known to jump fences and be gone for good!

My buddy had his run off and finally found his dog tied up at a strangers house.

But other than that they are very sweet dogs and love to walk. You actually must walk them. They would never get aggressive. They only maybe would hurt birds in my experience.


----------



## Leonarfd

FangJoker said:


> Pomchi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My brothers pom, great dog super cozy and nice. My dog is a whippet as
And the Siberian husky/terv had to go last summer.


----------



## Wyville

Redcarmoose said:


> The thing is that Husky breeds like to run away. My dog has gotten away from me on walks about five times. One time a guy on the street flagged me down to say she was in the back of his repair shop. Another time when I was at a park trying to teach her to come to me she ran off and I found her in a men’s bathroom in the back of a restaurant. Lol.
> 
> They can run at maybe about 13mph......with in shape top runners getting up to 28mph....way faster than you can run!
> 
> ...


Yeah, Husky's need a lot of exercise and an owner who is very consistent, not easy dogs if you want to get the best out of them. I would love an active breed like that, be it a Husky, Malamute, Border Collie or Vizsla, any dog that is very active and can be trained. But that would require a lot of time as well, so it depends entirely on whether or not I will be able to free up enough time to do it. I would be happy with my wife's favourite breeds as well, the big hairy ones like Newfoundlands and Leonbergers.


----------



## DLeeWebb (May 7, 2019)

Redcarmoose said:


> The breed just does not care if they get separation from you. This last time was at a hotel complex and I was chasing her for 10 minutes. I was really mad and beat her, and I think she kinda knows what’s going to happen if she runs off now. But that breed is easy to loose! They have been known to jump fences and be gone for good!



Red, You beat her? Please excuse me for expressing my opinion. I have had many dogs including a husky/wolf hybrid named Nikki. I would never "beat" an animal for misbehavior, let alone for doing what's in their nature to do. As a matter of fact, I personally have never had any success with negative reinforcement. Love and kindness, for me, has always been the best motivator. I'm sure that research on dog training would largely bear me out on that...your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 7, 2019)

DLeeWebb said:


> Red, You beat her? Please excuse me for expressing my opinion. I have had many dogs including a husky/wolf hybrid named Nikki. I would never "beat" an animal for misbehavior, let alone for doing what's in their nature to do. As a matter of fact, I personally have never had any success with negative reinforcement. Love and kindness, for me, has always been the best motivator. I'm sure that research on dog training would largely bear me out on that...your dogs are beautiful!



I’m the sweetest dog owner normally and have learned that hitting a dog is actually not needed. All my dogs respond with something as small as a tap on the head and a stern voice. I’m consistently amazing how well a change in tone of voice works.  I actually agree with you, hitting is never needed.

But yes, in that situation I did hit her on the back of the shoulders a couple times. Only once and she is not afraid of my hand or anything.

Reason being she learned to pull the leash out of my hands to run off, and after than one time she has now stopped the behavior. It was the 5th time she had run off while I was walking her.

Thanks for the complement. But yes, I don’t foresee any hand slaps in the future with her?

Yes, research shows it’s never needed.


----------



## Wyville

Redcarmoose said:


> I’m the sweetest dog owner normally and have learned that hitting a dog is actually not needed. All my dogs respond with something as small as a tap on the head and a stern voice. I’m consistently amazing how well a change in tone of voice works.  I actually agree with you, hitting is never needed.
> 
> But yes, in that situation I did hit her on the back of the shoulders a couple times. Only once and she is not afraid of my hand or anything.
> 
> ...


I think that is both the beauty and the challenge of owning a Husky or similar breed. They are very smart, have tons of energy and essentially need the owner to be the Alpha, with lots of exercise and consistent instructions. They really need to be steered in their behaviour and have a good way to use all that energy.

A lot of dogs I see in the shelters come with stories of their owners not being able to handle them anymore and has nothing to do with the dog him/herself, just the owner not understanding the demands of the breed. That is why I think so many Staffies end up in shelters, as they are not easy dogs if you don't give them enough exercise. There is a beautiful Husky that just came in one of the shelters where the owners did not even last three weeks... That hurts me to see.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 8, 2019)

Wyville said:


> I think that is both the beauty and the challenge of owning a Husky or similar breed. They are very smart, have tons of energy and essentially need the owner to be the Alpha, with lots of exercise and consistent instructions. They really need to be steered in their behaviour and have a good way to use all that energy.
> 
> A lot of dogs I see in the shelters come with stories of their owners not being able to handle them anymore and has nothing to do with the dog him/herself, just the owner not understanding the demands of the breed. That is why I think so many Staffies end up in shelters, as they are not easy dogs if you don't give them enough exercise. There is a beautiful Husky that just came in one of the shelters where the owners did not even last three weeks... That hurts me to see.



Hitting dogs does not work, though my slapping fest was about
2 years ago and she is acting the way I want. I don’t see myself ever doing anything other than saying a loud NO!......from here on out.

I maybe should not have disciplined her that way? But it was in the heat of the moment. I was actually afraid of loosing her to running away. I would guess people would not comprehend owning a dog that actually wants to run away from you and doesn’t care almost if it ever sees you again? It’s not what most dogs are about. But I guess they just have this overpowering instinct to run and be free; like part of them is still a wild animal. That’s the pain and the beauty of owning the creatures.

Before she would randomly try to pull the leash out of my hands, to the point that for about a year I wrapped the leash around my wrist. But all is well now.

But I would agree, I don’t think folks truly realize what they are getting into getting a Husky which is a puppy? I didn’t......I thought they were a regular house dog only bigger. Lol


----------



## Wyville

Redcarmoose said:


> Hitting dogs does not work, though my slapping fest was about
> 2 years ago and she is acting the way I want. I don’t see myself ever doing anything other than saying a loud NO!......from here on out.
> 
> I maybe should not have disciplined her that way? But it was in the heat of the moment. I was actually afraid of loosing her to running away. I would guess people would not comprehend owning a dog that actually wants to run away from you and doesn’t care almost if it ever sees you again? It’s not what most dogs are about. But I guess they just have this overpowering instinct to run and be free; like part of them is still a wild animal. That’s the pain and the beauty of owning the creatures.
> ...


Yeah, I can understand that in the heat of the moment you can get really worried, scared even of losing a much loved dog. It is a learning curve that can be quite steep, especially if you thought Huskies were a regular house dog. But clearly you put in a lot of effort and your dogs look very healthy and happy. 

My wife and I are nuts about dogs and so we enjoy learning about the different breeds, mostly because we have been waiting to get one (or more) for ourselves for years now. We both grew up around dogs, but both working on our PhDs and subsequent careers has been too time consuming for a dog of our own. So now we live vicariously through anyone else who has a dog.


----------



## labcoat

I am very much in favor of positive reinforcement training.the most negative I would ever be will be a spritzer of water with the word no or coins in cans on a counter to stop counter surfing


----------



## Wyville

labcoat said:


> I am very much in favor of positive reinforcement training.the most negative I would ever be will be a spritzer of water with the word no or coins in cans on a counter to stop counter surfing


Same here, especially with a dog like Renzo (already traumatised) we would always work to help him channel his energy. Of course he also got spoiled to bits and was allowed to dig up our garden because we thought it was funny as heck.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 8, 2019)

I actually have some staff which help out as it would almost be a full-time job caring for all the dogs. Though my latest project is the Terrier and Pom are getting loud barking out the window. This next project will be putting them in a small room every time they bark too much. There is always something going on that needs adjustment. Lots of shots and drops for ticks.


My other latest project has been a Kintamoni one year old. The bread is extremely loyal but can get scared easy as well as having that wild side. I was able to get him on two walks though I was warned they are very wild and don’t do well in public. Sure enough on the second walk, I was adjusting his leash when he turned on me resulting in six stitches! No more walks though he is the ultimate guard dog, and gets loose around the yard every evening until morning. This breed is the closest to a prehistoric dog with this fellow having full tiger stripes. I will have to get a photo posted.


----------



## labcoat

We are lucky we adopt retired racers (greyhounds) and they are a little sheltered but once they get use to retired life they are great pets and are well adjusted dogs. there biggest problem is they they are use to being with other greyhounds so they are no always great only dogs so you end up with several hounds in your house and that isn't really a problem.



Wyville said:


> Same here, especially with a dog like Renzo (already traumatised) we would always work to help him channel his energy. Of course he also got spoiled to bits and was allowed to dig up our garden because we thought it was funny as heck.


----------



## Wyville

labcoat said:


> We are lucky we adopt retired racers (greyhounds) and they are a little sheltered but once they get use to retired life they are great pets and are well adjusted dogs. there biggest problem is they they are use to being with other greyhounds so they are no always great only dogs so you end up with several hounds in your house and that isn't really a problem.


Oh blimey, I am so jealous! Adopting retired greyhounds or whippets is also very high on our wish list, as they are such amazing dogs. (I have a real soft spot for whippets.) Once we have a house of our own and we can finally get a dog we will have to consider what we want to do, adopt from a shelter, adopt a retired racer or get a puppy from a specific breed (and a reputable breeder). Adopting will be most likely, as there are too many dogs that really deserve a good home.


----------



## labcoat

I will let you know Whippets are very different the retired racers.

Greyhounds are very lazy almost like have a 60 to 80lbs cat.

My old man just lays around all day unless there is food around. I get some zommie around the yard when i get home and he is always ready for walks but thats it.

Whippets are way more hyper.


----------



## Jason Van Patten

labcoat said:


> Greyhounds are very lazy almost like have a 60 to 80lbs cat.



They're often referred to as, "35MPH couch potatoes" for a reason.


----------



## labcoat

Well 45 mph couch potatoes haha


----------



## Jason Van Patten

Hercules as a 2-month old.  Retriever mode: activated!  God he was such a cute little monster.


----------



## Wyville

Jason Van Patten said:


> Hercules as a 2-month old.  Retriever mode: activated!  God he was such a cute little monster.



That is so cute! We just had a lot of fun with the neighbour's Leonberger, who is just about hitting puberty and as soon as he saw us he shot off running around while we were trying catch him. Through a neighbour's yard, another neighbour's yard, driveway, yard again, our house, driveway, yard and then we finally got him cornered in an ally.


----------



## viveksaikia22

Love this thread.
More pictures, please


----------



## Quinto




----------



## Redcarmoose

Quinto said:


>



Amazing!


----------



## Monsterzero

Quinto said:


>


Rottweiler?


----------



## Quinto

Monsterzero said:


> Rottweiler?


Slava is a five year old Rottweiler Dobermann mix..


----------



## Mtbaker22

Dax, my Rhodesian Ridgeback. Best breed out there.


----------



## johnzz4 (Dec 31, 2019)

My pretty girl...


----------



## Wyville

This thread has been quiet the last couple of months. Sadly I won't yet be able to share adorable puppy pictures, as this morning we got a message from the breeder that "we" are not yet expecting a litter. So now we have to wait another couple of months for the next opportunity. It is happening though and if all goes well, I will have some Leonberger puppy pictures to share this Summer.


----------



## Quinto

Three German elements in one picture


----------



## bigshot




----------



## Darkestred (Mar 9, 2020)

Here's one of our goofball dogs (he's deaf).  Love him to death.


----------



## Wyville

Our old friend (passed away a few years ago).


----------



## Eric Chong

How did i miss this thread...


----------



## motberg (Mar 9, 2020)

Tsai Tsai (fears not of the coronavirus...)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Foxie the Chewee

nie


----------



## labcoat

I'm not sure I ever posted this sweet girl she was a foster that bounced back to us and we decided to keep her.
This is Flip her race name was Flip or Flop and she was kind of a Flop a racing so sh now spends her days keeping our old man company and napping in the sun spots and keeping the couch warm.


----------



## Quinto




----------



## Monsterzero

My baby girl Choo Choo has been diagnosed with cancer today. I dont know how much longer her and I have together,but I have a feeling it wont be much.
She has been the brightest star lighting the way through my darkest nights. She was the reason why I have kept going when I was ready to give up.
I rescued you,but you saved me.


----------



## Quinto

I feel your pain man, what a great looking dogs..all the best from a passionate doglover


----------



## Quinto (Mar 21, 2020)

Doobie


----------



## Quinto

Orfeo


----------



## Monsterzero




----------



## Zojokkeli

We adopted Elma last summer. She’s a little goofball.


----------



## Amberlamps

BoBo 18 months later.


----------



## Amberlamps

Zojokkeli said:


> We adopted Elma last summer. She’s a little goofball.



A horse walks in to a bar, and the barman asks, why the long face ?


----------



## Wyville

Welcome home my boy (picked him up today)...


----------



## Quinto

Wyville said:


> Welcome home my boy (picked him up today)...


Is that a Leonberger?


----------



## Wyville

Quinto said:


> Is that a Leonberger?


Yes he is and he is eight weeks old now.


----------



## Quinto

Wyville said:


> Yes he is and he is eight weeks old now.


Cool! bet he's gonna be H U G E


----------



## Wyville

Quinto said:


> Cool! bet he's gonna be H U G E


He was already 8kg this morning, so we are definitely thinking 65kg or up. Love it!


----------



## Monsterzero

We will be adding this adorable little girl to our family in September. Same markings,same breed as my beloved Choo-Choo was,who we lost to cancer in March.
There will be no other dog like Choo-Choo,but were hoping this cutie will create her own legacy in our lives.


----------



## Monsterzero

Today is Lakota's 6 month birthday.
She hopes everyone has a great Christmas.


----------



## fractus2




----------



## Podster

What, this is my Happy Face


----------



## Wyville

Forgot to put an update in this thread. Merry Christmas from Barnie...


----------



## UntilThen

My German Shepherd. Merry Christmas.


----------



## cddc

Wyville said:


> Forgot to put an update in this thread. Merry Christmas from Barnie...



Lovely head movement, is it a hybrid from German shepherd and golden retriever?


----------



## cddc

BTW, lots of weird-fi's here in the Gear-Fi subforum. 

First time saw the dog-fi thread, then I thought there might be also a cat-fi, and indeed there is...LOL.


----------



## Wyville

cddc said:


> Lovely head movement, is it a hybrid from German shepherd and golden retriever?


Thanks! No, he is a purebred Leonberger. It is a giant breed like Newfoundlands and St Bernards with a very sweet disposition and great characters.


----------



## cddc

Wyville said:


> Thanks! No, he is a purebred Leonberger. It is a giant breed like Newfoundlands and St Bernards with a very sweet disposition and great characters.




Just googled Leonberger, this breed is indeed a giant


----------



## Wyville

cddc said:


> Just googled Leonberger, this breed is indeed a giant


Haha! Yep! That's the Leonberger, or, Lean-on-berger, as they are sometimes called. Our boy looks like he will be big even for a Leonberger and so he is not allowed on the sofa, but he already dominates the rest of the house.


----------



## Monsterzero (Jan 19, 2021)

Wyville said:


> Haha! Yep! That's the Leonberger, or, Lean-on-berger, as they are sometimes called. Our boy looks like he will be big even for a Leonberger and so he is not allowed on the sofa, but he already dominates the rest of the house.


Man, I love large breeds. Kinda reminds me a bit of the Caucasian Ovcharka in looks. Thinking about getting one when we move, depending upon how much predator control we need.


----------



## Wyville

Monsterzero said:


> Man, I love large breeds. Kinda reminds me a bit of the Caucasian Ovcharka in looks. Thinking about getting one when we move, depending upon how much predator control we need.


Awesome giant! We are thinking about getting a Newfoundland as a brother or sister once our Leo is old enough.


----------



## cddc

Wyville said:


> Haha! Yep! That's the Leonberger, or, Lean-on-berger, as they are sometimes called. Our boy looks like he will be big even for a Leonberger and so he is not allowed on the sofa, but he already dominates the rest of the house.




LOL...Lean-on-berger 

You made my day


----------



## UntilThen

I'm thinking of getting a tiger in the face of competition here. My German shepherd is not big enough !


----------



## Podster

"I'm thinking of getting a tiger" 

Or say a medium size Bear

He's like ooh my stocking, if I had just a little more reach He could just smell the goodies


----------



## Monsterzero

UntilThen said:


> I'm thinking of getting a tiger in the face of competition here. My German shepherd is not big enough !


LOL!!!
German Shepherds are great dogs if you can find a breeder that isnt breeding the sloped rear end type.
were looking to move into a rural area in the SE of USA, where lots of bears, wolves, coyotes and bobcats prowl. My English shepherd needs a big brother that will protect her. Enter the Ovcharka.
If we end up in a more developed area, then I will get another Cane Corso. Great breed. I had one back in the 90s, which was only the 2nd generation in the states.
Somewhere along the line since then, some idiots introduced Boxer into the bloodlines, and now Corsos picked up epilepsy from that breed, so again, finding a good breeder that has the old school bloodlines is important.

My Corso, Cuda and I when I had hair. I miss that boy!


----------



## UntilThen

You were handsome then Monster.


----------



## Monsterzero

UntilThen said:


> You were handsome then Monster.


Haha...thanks Matt! now im just an old grumpy man.


----------



## Wyville

UntilThen said:


> I'm thinking of getting a tiger in the face of competition here. My German shepherd is not big enough !


Barnie has a super energetic German Shepherd friend. At first he was a lot bigger and I was worried about Barnie, now it is the other way around because Barnie has gained the weight advantage.


----------



## Quinto

RIP


----------



## Podster

Quinto said:


> RIP



Sorry for your loss, Dog heaven hopefully ain't so bad


----------



## Wyville

Quinto said:


> RIP


Oh no! So sorry for your loss!


----------



## UntilThen

@Quinto  I howled and cried like a grown man the day my cattle dog 'Clint' was put down because cancer has left him with only 3 good legs and his abdomen is swelling. The vet said it's the only humane thing to do. I held his paw when the euthanised needle went in. There has never been a sadder day in my life. I scattered his ashes over the cliff by the sea as I fondly remember a loyal friend who was by my side for 12 good years.


----------



## Galapac

I will have to do the same soon and can sympathize...dogs are truly man’s best friend and can teach humans how to treat one another. 😓


----------



## howdy (Feb 5, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> @Quinto  I howled and cried like a grown man the day my cattle dog 'Clint' was put down because cancer has left him with only 3 good legs and his abdomen is swelling. The vet said it's the only humane thing to do. I held his paw when the euthanised needle went in. There has never been a sadder day in my life. I scattered his ashes over the cliff by the sea as I fondly remember a loyal friend who was by my side for 12 good years.


What kind of Cattle dog? I have a Texas Heeler which is a Blue Heeler and Australian Shepard mix


----------



## SBranson

This is my little buddy with his favourite ball


----------



## UntilThen

howdy said:


> What kind of Cattle dog? I have a Texas Heeler which is a Blue Heeler and Australian Shepard mix



It was a Blue Heeler and so intelligent.


----------



## howdy

UntilThen said:


> It was a Blue Heeler and so intelligent.


I sorry for the loss of your dog! One of the hardest choices to do.

Blue Heelers are some of the smartest dogs you can have (2nd to Border Collies). The longest living dog ever was a Blue Heeler which lived to 29 1/2 years old.


----------



## howdy

Here is a pic of my other Dog. She is a Black Lab/ Chow chow mix. 85lb beast!


----------



## UntilThen

howdy said:


> I sorry for the loss of your dog! One of the hardest choices to do.
> 
> Blue Heelers are some of the smartest dogs you can have (2nd to Border Collies). The longest living dog ever was a Blue Heeler which lived to 29 1/2 years old.



Subsequently my daughter bought a cavoodle and he's the cutest puppy. Time flies. He was a puppy when he came home to us but he's now 7 years old and is a part of the family now.


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quinto said:


> RIP



I too am so sorry for your loss. Every day when I wake-up I say a little greeting to my dog who passed in September 2019. I say, "Good morning my Meisje (My-Sha); May you be happy and joyful; May you be happy and free of fear; May you be at peace; We will walk and play together again one fine day; I carry your spirit within me everyday; I miss you, I love you, Good morning my Meisje." It might be silly, but I miss her and it helps. Good luck...


----------



## Wyville

SBranson said:


> This is my little buddy with his favourite ball


So cute! Those are really great balls, btw. Chuckit, right? I bought those for our "puppy", who is now so big that he chews through everything in seconds. The Chuckit ball is the only one that has (so far) survived, that and Nylabone toys. He is a sweet dog though and only rips his own toys to shreds... and the garden... He loves the garden.


----------



## SBranson

Wyville said:


> So cute! Those are really great balls, btw. Chuckit, right? I bought those for our "puppy", who is now so big that he chews through everything in seconds. The Chuckit ball is the only one that has (so far) survived, that and Nylabone toys. He is a sweet dog though and only rips his own toys to shreds... and the garden... He loves the garden.



Yes it's the Chuckit but the large one..  He "pops" the seam on the medium sized ones pretty quickly.  The only other ball he hasn't destroyed is the Orbee-Tuff Luna ball which is glow in the dark..






And last one which is one of my favourite photos, his cute over-bite


----------



## Wyville

SBranson said:


> Yes it's the Chuckit but the large one..  He "pops" the seam on the medium sized ones pretty quickly.  The only other ball he hasn't destroyed is the Orbee-Tuff Luna ball which is glow in the dark..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is so cute! 

Will check out those balls, as he loves playing with them. I think he also needs it as a way to burn off some excess energy.


----------



## FYFL




----------



## UntilThen

FYFL said:


>



He'd like a Susvara. Then you'll see his tail wagging.


----------



## FYFL

UntilThen said:


> He'd like a Susvara. Then you'll see his tail wagging.


It’s just a sad song. Pink Floyd Animals.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Need new toys, there’s nothing to play with.


----------



## Quinto

Thanks for the kind words guys.. one final Slava pic


----------



## Podster

Regardless of my wife's attempt to humiliate him my buddy always takes the stoic shot  He just turned 13 and still puts up with us!


----------



## motberg

I was making fun of Tsai Tsai's favorite play-list ( a Narada piano sampler ) and got this look.....


----------



## Wyville

We had a snow storm recently and Barnie loved every minute of it, except sitting still for the picture.


----------



## Wyville

What a difference a week makes (with the weather). His half-brother was visiting today.


----------



## Amberlamps

SBranson said:


> Yes it's the Chuckit but the large one..  He "pops" the seam on the medium sized ones pretty quickly.  The only other ball he hasn't destroyed is the Orbee-Tuff Luna ball which is glow in the dark..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO, excellent photo’s


----------



## Redcarmoose

I just got a shih tzu!


----------



## UntilThen

Redcarmoose said:


> I just got a shih tzu!


Picture or it didn't happen.


----------



## Dogmatrix

Redcarmoose said:


> I just got a shih tzu!


Don't worry I think you can get a cream from the chemist to clear that up


----------



## UntilThen

Finn turn 7 this year. He was only a puppy not too long ago. Of course the family loves him and he's toilet and tube amps trained.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Feb 26, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> Picture or it didn't happen.


----------



## Podster

Redcarmoose said:


>



I Bleived you Red, cute


----------



## UntilThen

Redcarmoose said:


>


I believe you too Red but your photography is usually world class but this is so out of focus.


----------



## Podster

Podster said:


> I Bleived you Red, cute



I take those same kind of shots after 2-3 bottles of Chimay myself


----------



## Redcarmoose

Not ready yet for photos.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Podster said:


> I take those same kind of shots after 2-3 bottles of Chimay myself


Yes, me too I could use a shot.


----------



## Podster

Having a couple these tonight  






So Chopper knows when his buds gettin' a little toasty so he gives me one of these looks and is like Bro how bout a couple Blue Buffalo treats for your best friend


----------



## Podster

Is that Chicken Fajitas, I'm sure that's Chicken Fajitas


----------



## Quinto (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Podster

Quinto said:


>



Only best friends smile like this together


----------



## DLeeWebb (Mar 18, 2021)

Thought you guys might like this...for those who love dogs...

COPA​In her 14 years, Copa has been by the side of Orvis President Simon Perkins through myriad changes--Montana guide life, a move to Vermont, marriage, children, and more. She has been a constant source of love and companionship, and as she nears the end of her life, Simon reflects on how much their relationship has meant to him. In the fall of 2020, he wanted to give her a chance to return to the Montana prairies of her youth one last time, to run through the prairie in search of sharp-tailed grouse.

​


----------



## Podster

Awesome story DL  

Choppers like surely 2 minutes of hopping on my hind legs deserves a treat or two





Not too mention that stupid groomer poked me in my left eye again %^&#(%&#^!


----------



## Griff65

Dolly on the rocks.


----------



## Podster

Griff65 said:


> Dolly on the rocks.



Great Shot Griff, Dolly looks like she rules the rock


----------



## Griff65

A bouldering Border for sure.


----------



## Wyville

Happy boy.


----------



## Light - Man




----------



## Light - Man




----------



## Quinto




----------



## DLeeWebb

Quinto said:


>


OMG what a little cutie! So precious...


----------



## Quinto

Mama..


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 21, 2021)

Our three dogs ❤️

From left to right - Primo, Pollo, and Pancho. Eldest is Apollo at 8 months, who hasn't beem groomed professionally since his birth due to the pandemic (also the brattiest and doesn't want getting brushed) 😥, followed by Pancho then Primo. The three of them are one month apart in age 😊 Two Huskies, one Shih Poo. These dudes look dirty after playing 🤣






A better pic of Pancho cause he looks weird in the first one


----------



## SBranson (Apr 21, 2021)

My two little dummies..

This one likes to eat trees...



And while Wally, the grey one, runs in circles looking for his ball, Lucy shows up like this.  She’s smarter than he is..


----------



## HAWKEYE7

It's a Pugs World!!


----------



## Light - Man

HAWKEYE7 said:


> It's a Pugs World!!


----------



## Light - Man

Pug-Fi....................


----------



## Light - Man




----------



## Wyville

Light - Man said:


>


We actually have that episode of the show that gif came from. She ends up getting a Leonberger for her tiny London flat. 😅


----------



## Light - Man

A really cute video that I stumbled across and well worth a watch!


----------



## Quinto

Miles..


----------



## SBranson (May 30, 2021)

Wally just hanging out with his ball, enjoying the weather


----------



## mammal (Jun 14, 2021)

Say hello to *Mergo*

NOT_FOUND


----------



## Quinto




----------



## Quinto




----------



## Podster

Well at 13 now Chopper made his first Beach trip and can mark this one off his bucket list


----------



## Podster

What? you ask for Adorable right


----------



## Podster

At 13 he still Ham's It Up  He's been a great companion to our family and we hope he can keep hanging tuff! He just got a Nice Do for the summer Most Havanese you see in competition have hair to the floor, not only would he be hot but probably bite me daily as he's all alpha dog! Though he'd be an afternoon snack, he still charges up to dogs 4-5 times his size like he's going to take them down Yes, I've had the talk with him and he just kind of blow's me off like his (human) teenager brothers


----------



## Quinto




----------



## DLeeWebb

Quinto said:


>


Wow! What a beautiful dog!


----------



## dcguy73 (Sep 14, 2021)

We've adopted a 4-month-old puppy/panda hybrid. His name is Ichiban, which means number one or "the best" in Japanese. It is also the name of a very good beer.






For the record, this is the face of a dog that has peed inside six times since we got him a few weeks ago. He knows what he did. It is perfectly okay to shame him on the Internet.


----------



## nitro0




----------



## Soul Shinobi

New little pup


----------



## David222




----------



## Griff65

Dolly loves window surfing.


----------



## MHLC

Photos of my boys from a few years ago when I first bought my DSLR.


----------



## Quinto




----------



## johnzz4




----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Nov 2, 2021)

My Little Ladies, Hallie, Gracie and


 Puddin.


----------



## dcguy73 (Jan 15, 2022)

My dog Ichiban likes to sit in my office chair when I'm using my standing desk.


----------



## UntilThen

Happy New Year 2022 from Finn, Archie and Hugo.


----------



## arielext

Rambo, Shar-pei, 14½ years old.
Pure love for his rope toy which he still carries around the house


----------



## arielext

arielext said:


> Rambo, Shar-pei, 14½ years old.
> Pure love for his rope toy which he still carries around the house





Other activities include: eating and sleeping.
Those are actually the only activities


----------



## Podster

Happy New Year Pooch lovers, I’m sure like me many of you consider yours Super


----------



## Monsterzero

arielext said:


> Other activities include: eating and sleeping.
> Those are actually the only activities


What kind of dog are we looking at?

I have a dog that I rescued off of the streets of Bangkok 15 years ago. She's essentially a piece of furniture that sleeps and eats. God bless our senior dogs!


----------



## arielext

Monsterzero said:


> What kind of dog are we looking at?


A shar-pei.


----------



## Podster

This is usually against my better judgement but since this is a lay over I'm up for "National Dress your Pet Day"!   

God Save the Queen  





Little did they know in his yoot


----------



## Quinto




----------



## Wyville (Jan 15, 2022)

Hadn't been here for a while, so high time to share another picture.




Still loves to run amok in the sand.


----------



## eastsoutheast




----------



## eastsoutheast

I couldn’t work out how to add words to the same post as my photo in the previous post. My 2 little boys are Maltipoo’s and real bundles of loving fun.


----------



## eastsoutheast

A slight wind!


----------



## eastsoutheast




----------



## X62503

This is Rey, our Black Mouth Cur, guarding a pot of beans on the fire.


----------



## Podster

Let’s don’t all go Puppy now cause this was how it happened for us😁 




I mean that total “You talkin’ to me”


----------



## Deceneu808




----------



## Wyville (Jan 18, 2022)

Podster said:


> Let’s don’t all go Puppy now cause this was how it happened for us😁
> 
> 
> I mean that total “You talkin’ to me”


Barnie had a 'Lord of all he surveys'-pose going. 😅 He is actually called Lord, so it's appropriate. 😉


----------



## jwbrent

This here is my 6 year old Boxer/Lab (Boxador) mix whom I rescued from the shelter three years ago. I’ve had other dogs in my life that I purchased, but this guy holds a special place in my heart. ❤️


----------



## Quinto

Miles on his first birthday


----------



## Wyville

Quinto said:


> Miles on his first birthday


Happy Birthday! 





Last week we had Barnie's half-brother Bear over for an afternoon and I managed to get a nice shot of him:


----------



## Podster (Jun 1, 2022)

Wife says to me she wants a big dog next time around and I said OK, you give me 5-10 acres and you can have 2-3 big dogs 

Someone was listening to that convo and was not impressed in the least, kinda that "What's you talkin' bout Willis" stare  LOL


----------



## Wyville

Podster said:


> Wife says to me she wants a big dog next time around and I said OK, you give me 5-10 acres and you can have 2-3 big dogs
> 
> Someone was listening to that convo and was not impressed in the least, kinda that "What's you talkin' bout Willis" star  LOL


I think it might be inherent to the breed, but Barnie is great with small dogs. He often lies down when he senses the small dog is intimidated and allows them to crawl all over him. At one point a neighbour's dog was really scared and would show her teeth when she saw Barnie, but we took our time and after the third meeting the two were best friends. Funny thing, she is called Pebbles. Thus now we have Barnie and Pebbles. 😅 

So anyway, no worries little friend if your mommy and daddy get a couple of giant brothers or sisters. 😁


----------



## Light - Man

My dog that I don't have is feeling a bit spaced out these days with all the madness that is going on in the world!!!


----------



## Quinto




----------



## bobmysterious

Dewey!


----------



## Light - Man




----------



## jwbrent

I’ve posted a picture before of my dog, Samadhi, but here’s another one:


----------



## jwbrent

Light - Man said:


>



Love this picture!


----------



## Light - Man

Too cute not to share!


----------



## Wyville (Apr 20, 2022)

Barnie


----------



## DLeeWebb

Light - Man said:


> Too cute not to share!


Definitely too cute not to share. Is that the proud mommy smiling below? Adorable!


----------



## bobmysterious




----------



## Monsterzero (Apr 25, 2022)

Taranis is en route from Illinois to NY. He will be here tomorrow evening. So excited!

Here you can see our little Tiger Shark already eating a car.





Taranis, on the right.









His litter mates and travelling partners


----------



## Quinto (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Monsterzero

Taranis turned 4 months old yesterday.


----------



## dcguy73 (May 28, 2022)

Ichiban turned one year old on May 2.


----------



## bobmysterious

Had to put my buddy Dewey down on Monday.  This picture is how I remember him, always with a big smile!


----------



## Monsterzero

bobmysterious said:


> Had to put my buddy Dewey down on Monday.  This picture is how I remember him, always with a big smile!


 I'm sorry to hear that. He was quite handsome. Losing a canine friend is just the worst feeling ever.

We had to put down my 15 year old Thai soi dog on May 9th. she was a wild born dog that I rescued after one of her rear legs had been crushed by a car,

RIP Shy Shy


----------



## Quinto




----------



## Kugellager

What mud?


----------



## Wyville

Kugellager said:


> What mud?


That is some proper mud, excellent work! 😁

Barnie had to get used to swimming at first, but now he loves it. Especially when we take him to the local dog beach, like we did recently together with his sisters.




Because getting him clean and dry afterwards takes us half a day, we are now looking into building him a shower of his own. Should end up looking similar to this:


----------



## Kugellager

bobmysterious said:


> Had to put my buddy Dewey down on Monday.  This picture is how I remember him, always with a big smile!


We bring these critters into our lives full knowing it’s for far too short a time…but then we do it again…and again…we can only hope to give them the best lives we can and enjoy them while they let us. Sorry about your pup.


----------



## Podster

bobmysterious said:


> Had to put my buddy Dewey down on Monday.  This picture is how I remember him, always with a big smile!


My condolences to everyone who’s lost a friend here, knowing Chopper just hit 14 we probably if lucky have a healthy year or two left


----------



## dcguy73 (Jun 13, 2022)

Ichiban is dressed to impress with style for Pride month. Though he’s often busy enjoying the company of several girlfriends in the neighborhood, he still finds time to sport some rainbows for his two dads.


----------



## dcguy73 (Jun 17, 2022)

Pup disapproves of me taking a break to listen to headphones instead of playing with him. He grunts and whines and stares at me.

“Papa! Papa! Papaaaaaa!”


----------



## jwbrent




----------



## Kugellager

dcguy73 said:


> Pup disapproves of me taking a break to listen to headphones instead of playing with him. He grunts and whines and stares at me.
> 
> “Papa! Papa! Papaaaaaa!”


I bet you that Ichiban can hear whatever music you are listening to just fine with those ears; even when you have your closed-back cans on.


----------



## Monsterzero

Taranis is 17 weeks old, and already weighs 53 lbs. Today he did real well with the flirt pole, which lays at his feet. Great exercise for dogs.


----------



## Light - Man

A cute video well worth a watch!

Shelter dog realizes he has been adopted


----------



## Monsterzero

A very happy 2nd birthday to my lovely English Shepherd girl, Lakota.


----------



## Light - Man




----------



## Quinto




----------



## Quinto




----------



## UntilThen

I'm ex K9. I know karate.


----------



## Kukuk

New pupper. Still no name for him yet. I kinda feel like he needs a big, strong name just to be ironic.








It's hard to get a picture showing just how small he is. He's a teacup chihuahua, so he's not going to get much bigger than he is.


----------



## Quinto

Kukuk said:


> New pupper. Still no name for him yet. I kinda feel like he needs a big, strong name just to be ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So darn cute..looks like an 'Orfeo' to me


----------



## DLeeWebb

Kukuk said:


> New pupper. Still no name for him yet. I kinda feel like he needs a big, strong name just to be ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So cute!

*Strong Dog Names*

Oscar: Hebrew, translates to “divine strength”
Takeo: Japanese, translates to “warrior, strong like bamboo”
Remo: Greek, translates to “the strong one”
Ekon: African, translates to “strong”
Maude: German, translates to “mighty battler”
Audie: English, translates to “noble strength”
*A Few Others:*

Blitz.
Brutus.
Crusher.
Fang.
Gunner.
Magnum.
Major.
Remington
Thor


----------



## Kukuk

Takeo might go nicely with my cat Mochi.


----------



## Podster

Now I may be just a wee biased but this shot could easily be in the Dictionary next to "Loyalty". How could he not be my bestie


----------



## dcguy73 (Jul 18, 2022)

My COVID buddy / furry nurse. He keeps me company while I’m in bed bundled up with blankets.


----------



## Quinto




----------



## ericx85

I just discovered this thread and this is the best thread on the entire site.


----------



## UntilThen

ericx85 said:


> I just discovered this thread and this is the best thread on the entire site.



Every doggie in this entire thread agree.


----------



## Podster

ericx85 said:


> I just discovered this thread and this is the best thread on the entire site.


Absorootly


----------



## Quinto




----------



## Quinto




----------



## Podster

One of my faves, the "I'm here for ya buddy" look


----------



## Quinto




----------



## Quinto

Balou


----------



## Monsterzero

Taranis @ 7 months, 110 lbs


----------



## dcguy73

Sleepy pūp Ichiban.


----------



## Podster

Stumbled onto this photo this morning and with my old buddy going on 14+ I thought of all the times he's put up with us he's really been amazing and how they become our best friends


----------

